# Surfskate



## LeDe

t21 said:


> I just bought a cheap $100 Ocean pacific surfskate from Skatepro shop.since i'm just a beginner. Figured i start with that then get a Carver brand once i get better. I also replaced the original wheels with a longboard specific wheels.


How do you like it?
Did you use to skateboard?


----------



## LeDe

Snowdaddy said:


> I bought a YOW last summer. I didn't ride it that much but I'll get on it this summer.


Which one did you get?
And how easy did you find to start?
Any previous skateboard experience?


----------



## NT.Thunder

Too funny, I had a lengthy conversation with a local skate store here in Oz just on this yesterday after spending a few hours researching surfskates v longboards v cruisers.

Basically a surfskate I'm told is shorter in board length, looser in the front truck to mimic the smooth transition of riding a surfboard and used for smaller areas and shorter commutes/transits. For snowboarding, they recommended using a lowset longboard to replicate the carving and I've narrowed my choice down to the following and will probably order a Loaded Vanguard Flex 3 38" Crusiers fit somewhere in between.

The other ones I'm looking at include Arbor Axis Flagship 37" and Arbor Zeppelin 32"

I'm not looking for any freestyle, just the carving down the bike paths along the esplanade for a bit of fitness and fun.


----------



## t21

LeDe said:


> How do you like it?
> Did you use to skateboard?


I really like mine. i adjusted my trucks enough to my preference to pump it easier. Tips from watching youtube vids on how to's help. I skateboarded back in my teenage years. I'm still working on doing the coleman slide for braking but it is tough for me cuz getting that low is a bit of a chore cuz i have the 29.5" size and my stance on that is a bit narrower that i'm comfortble with.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Funny how we’re all scurrying around looking for this type of solution. I’m thinking about this



http://www.koastal.co/classic



I want something I can practice turn form on - but also something I can use and improve on within its own discipline.


----------



## t21

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Funny how we’re all scurrying around looking for this type of solution. I’m thinking about this
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.koastal.co/classic
> 
> 
> 
> I want something I can practice turn form on - but also something I can use and improve on within its own discipline.


I forgot to mention that i also ride a Zed Restrospect 44" cruiser and that also is fun,but i tend to favor my surfskate more due to i could do such quick turns on them closely mimicking snowboard turns(cross under/ crossover turns).


----------



## Snowdaddy

LeDe said:


> Which one did you get?
> And how easy did you find to start?
> Any previous skateboard experience?


I got the Amatriain 33.5".

Just riding it and pumping wasn't very hard even the the very first go. I did crash making some super tight turn when the front truck folded after too much pressure on the front foot. Kick pushes was still very sketchy last year, you balance on the front truck while doing it and it's not that easy. At least for me. What I like about the surf skate is that it's possible to have fun without going mach 10.

I did a lot of skateboarding in my preteens and lower teens. Mostly street skating and racing things like parking garages, but also a bit of ramp and such. Switched to inline skating in my later teens and ditched the skateboard since it was more fun racing around the city on skates.

So skateboarding was a long long time ago, but before I bought my YOW I had a longboard. Anyway... I've learnt the hard way I'm not that young and fit anymore...


----------



## Scalpelman

Just found a 36” Atom deck with drop through rkp trucks for cheap on letgo. Gonna jump on it. Nothing to lose at the price.


----------



## taco tuesday

I picked up a Hamboard Logger last year. It's 5 ft. Here it is with my 195 Doughboy Shredder and 151 Slush Slasher for reference. The shorter boards are better for pumping but this one is fun for cruising and flowing around.


----------



## zc1

Carver Surf Skates have a good reputation






I have a OneWheel and swear by it, but for non-motorized just for the 'surf' feeling I decided to go with the Carver. I have a longboard as well, but I wanted the Carver to imitate surfing moves. I actually just wanted the trucks and planned on putting them on my own board, but I couldn't find anywhere (reliable) that had the trucks in stock.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

So it sounds like a long board is not actually the right tool for the job of emulating snowboarding?


----------



## vodkaboarder

These Lean boards look pretty dope but man are they expensive....






LeanBoards - Made in California


LeanBoards makes premier longboards and shortboards with patented LEAN Trucks and custom LEAN Wheels. The patented design allows you to carve deeper, ride smoother, and push farther than normal longboards. LeanBoarders get the same sensation of snowboarding while carving on concrete. Made in CA...




leanboard.us


----------



## NT.Thunder

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> So it sounds like a long board is not actually the right tool for the job of emulating snowboarding?


This has been hard for me to flesh out, I think it depends again on what style of snowboarding you're looking to replicate. The Surfskates I've been looking at seem to mimic the snappy style of surfing more so than snowboarding and that's what the local board store have been telling me these last few days and some longboards mimic a more laconic carving style of snowboarding which is the direction they pointed me towards. I wanted to try and do some longer distance skating, there are also no hills where I live so I wasn't too concerned about speed and I'm not interested in freestyle or tricks. From what I can see they were designed for the surf scene with guys like Yago Dora, Courtney Conologue, Jamie OB, Filipe Toledo all putting their names to brands.

I just ordered one of these this morning


----------



## zc1

@vodkaboarder Then if you want to take the leanboarding off-road you have mountainboards


----------



## zc1

@MrDavey2Shoes Longboarding is great. All the board sports have some crossover skills. 

The advantage of the electric boards is you can get a lot more miles under your belt a lot more quickly. With a OneWheel I don't have to worry about trying to push with my 'wrong' foot (or push mongo) as I do with a longboard in order to practice switch riding. 'Surf' movements are tougher on a longboard than on a surf skate, though.

As @NT.Thunder mentioned, the surf skates are for mimicking surfing, or its parallel for us, the snowsurfing that some of the Moss and Gentemstick guys, for example, doing.


----------



## LeDe

NT.Thunder said:


> Too funny, I had a lengthy conversation with a local skate store here in Oz just on this yesterday after spending a few hours researching surfskates v longboards v cruisers.
> 
> Basically a surfskate I'm told is shorter in board length, looser in the front truck to mimic the smooth transition of riding a surfboard and used for smaller areas and shorter commutes/transits. For snowboarding, they recommended using a lowset longboard to replicate the carving and I've narrowed my choice down to the following and will probably order a Loaded Vanguard Flex 3 38" Crusiers fit somewhere in between.


Funny but not a coincidence, this is one of your post that got me googling what a surfskate is. 
One day later, I went from "lets get a cheap one" to "oh well maybe i like that one better". 

I see that you ordered your longboard already. 
But you can get a surfskate any length, have a look at Hamboard. 
They have boards from 24" to 6'6"!
They say the Logger at 5' is their board favored by snowboarders.
I am pretty sure you are about to spend a fair bit of time on their website.
I'll probably order one this weekend.


----------



## LeDe

t21 said:


> I really like mine. i adjusted my trucks enough to my preference to pump it easier. Tips from watching youtube vids on how to's help. I skateboarded back in my teenage years. I'm still working on doing the coleman slide for braking but it is tough for me cuz getting that low is a bit of a chore cuz i have the 29.5" size and my stance on that is a bit narrower that i'm comfortble with.





Snowdaddy said:


> I got the Amatriain 33.5".
> 
> Just riding it and pumping wasn't very hard even the the very first go. I did crash making some super tight turn when the front truck folded after too much pressure on the front foot. Kick pushes was still very sketchy last year, you balance on the front truck while doing it and it's not that easy. At least for me. What I like about the surf skate is that it's possible to have fun without going mach 10.
> 
> I did a lot of skateboarding in my preteens and lower teens. Mostly street skating and racing things like parking garages, but also a bit of ramp and such. Switched to inline skating in my later teens and ditched the skateboard since it was more fun racing around the city on skates.
> 
> So skateboarding was a long long time ago, but before I bought my YOW I had a longboard. Anyway... I've learnt the hard way I'm not that young and fit anymore...
> 
> View attachment 153754


Thanks both! 
I think I have decided I'll go for something longer, probably a Hamboard.


----------



## vodkaboarder

zc1 said:


> @vodkaboarder Then if you want to take the leanboarding off-road you have mountainboards


The part where they had to walk up the hill pretty much kills that for me. I'm more of a drink a beer on the lift and meet some women before the shred kinda guy. Plus I'm from Florida so hills are nonexistent.

Also, those things look heavy and the mountain without snow quite unforgiving. A scorpion would probably put you in a wheelchair and a tomahawk would be a quick death.


----------



## LeDe

taco tuesday said:


> I picked up a Hamboard Logger last year. It's 5 ft. Here it is with my 195 Doughboy Shredder and 151 Slush Slasher for reference. The shorter boards are better for pumping but this one is fun for cruising and flowing around.
> View attachment 153759
> View attachment 153760


Well...thanks?!

I went to bed thinking I may buy a cheap surfskate.
I woke up at 4am, thought I'd checked the forum. 
More than 3h later, I am almost certain I am buying a Hamboard than may end up costing me twice the price...

I feel I want a fairly long board as it will be more stable and probably more the style of riding I will be doing or will be comfortable with. 

So short board are easier for pumping but how hard does it get on your logger? 
I am drawn to surfskate as it seems I would not have skate-push and can get some turn without the need for slope/speed. 
I could add the gold springs, they say it makes pumping easier on their longer boards. 

For now, I have discarded the 2 extra long boards (Classic and Pinger) and the Biscuit as it seems definitely too short. 
I am so tempted by the Fish but it may be a bit too technical for me at this stage. 
The Pescadito is a fair bit smaller but will be best for pumping. 
The Huntington Hop is the cheapest option (213€ vs Pescadito 260€ vs Fish 315€ vs Logger 336€). 

An other option would be the Yow Byron Bay but at similar size than the HHop and a lot more expensive at 295€. 

Should I care at all about the wheels? They get wider with the size and price of the board. I was thinking wider will be better for me, but that is probably ok as it comes. 

The next pickle will be to travel the board as I am currently stuck abroad at my in-laws.
Ah yeah, and explain all of that to my wife...


----------



## NT.Thunder

LeDe said:


> Funny but not a coincidence, this is one of your post that got me googling what a surfskate is.
> One day later, I went from "lets get a cheap one" to "oh well maybe i like that one better".
> 
> I see that you ordered your longboard already.
> But you can get a surfskate any length, have a look at Hamboard.
> They have boards from 24" to 6'6"!
> They say the Logger at 5' is their board favored by snowboarders.
> I am pretty sure you are about to spend a fair bit of time on their website.
> I'll probably order one this weekend.


They do look good, maybe a little too long for what I'm looking for at the moment, I'm trying to hide shit from wife and it'll need to fit under the bed or in a cupboard  

I've ordered the Vanguard, partly because it definately fits what I'm looking for (I think?) and also because I want to build a relationship with the store as that's where I'm getting most of my snow/skate gear from and they've been good.

I can't believe how long those surfskates are, I was contemplating buying the bits individually and having a project but It was so expensive to do that and considering I'm new to this, I'll get used to the Loaded board and see how far that takes me.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

LeDe said:


> Thanks both!
> I think I have decided I'll go for something longer, probably a Hamboard.


That’s the direction I’m leaning too, I want a Hamboard but they’re pretty expensive. I’m likely going to order a Koastal, they seem very similar but a bit more affordable. I’ll probably get either the Drifter, Wave Dancer, Gun or Classic. Those go from 60 inch down to 44.


----------



## zc1

The discussion morphed from surf skates into longboards.

Typical surf skates have a special front truck that rotates differently from a typical skateboard or longboard truck, so that you can generate and maintain speed by pumping and also execute surfing-style maneuvers. 

The brands I've seen are Carver, Smoothstar and SwellTech, but now also Yow from this thread. With a surf skate you can actually pump the board uphill as well. They're designed to imitate surfing, rather than snowboarding, per se (not just look like surfboards, but require surfing-like movements as well).

















Loaded boards are longboards with a flexible deck and pump much differently from a surf-skate (and require some pushing rather than just the rocking to get them moving).


----------



## LeDe

NT.Thunder said:


> They do look good, maybe a little too long for what I'm looking for at the moment, I'm trying to hide shit from wife and it'll need to fit under the bed or in a cupboard


You'd think they would give up some point and let you enjoy your toys...



NT.Thunder said:


> I can't believe how long those surfskates are, I was contemplating buying the bits individually and having a project but It was so expensive to do that and considering I'm new to this, I'll get used to the Loaded board and see how far that takes me.


Yeah, they look unreal. I definitely dont need the 6'6" one but I am sure I could do with the Logger or the Fish. 
There are small videos for each board with a girl pumping and carving and the Fish look doable when she is riding it.


----------



## LeDe

@zc1, are you saying that Hamboard are not surfskate but loaded boards? 
Or is it a reference to Koastal board mentioned by @MrDavey2Shoes ?


----------



## zc1

@LeDe Sorry, I was saying the Loaded boards look to be longboards rather than surf skates.

The Loaded board is a longboard with a flexible deck so that you can load it up and use the rebound to carve, but it has traditional trucks. It pumps differently from a surf skate, using the flexibility of the deck to generate thrust rather than using the mechanics of the front truck to generate forward movement.

The Koastal boards and the Yow board that you mentioned have surf skate front trucks rather than traditional skateboard/longboard front trucks.

I don't know anything about, and haven't checked out, the Hamboards.


----------



## NT.Thunder

zc1 said:


> @LeDe Sorry, I was saying the Loaded boards look to be longboards rather than surf skates.


Yep this is true, I decided to go the longboard route over the surfskate 👍


----------



## LeDe

A few brands and styles I gathered. 
Swelltech may be the most surfy with a 360 degree truck, real loose. 
Smoothstar and Yow comes just behind in looseness. Smoothstar has Johanne Defay and Felipe Toldeo pro model. 
Carver seem to be the main brand, they have several truck option but all of them seem less surfy more carvy, better for long distance but not as good for advanced surf training. 
Hamboard board seem to be more for a flowy style than radical manoeuvers. They do have a range from 24" to 6'6".though. They seem the only one with fish shapes.
Slide is a cheaper option, lower riding, less loose which is good for beginner or park stuffs. 
Other cheaper options are Miller and Ocean Pacific. 
Koastal has been mentioned above.

A few more brands are mentioned on that page but I have not read anything about them. 








The Most Popular Surf Skate Brands Revealed! (2019 Survey)


What are the most popular surf skate brands out there? Is a pioneer like Carver still dominating the pack, or has a younger challenger like YOW or Swelltech taken over? A few weeks ago, I created the world’s first surf skate survey on this site and collected about 200 quality responses. In this...




www.ridingboards.com





Looser seem to mean harder for beginner but a better core and full body workout. 
They are a better surf training but I am thinking maybe a bit too much for snowboarding if you want to concentrate on carving technique. 

For myself that should be between the Fish or Pescadito from Hamboard, the YOW Byron Bay if I want looser (and this cork top!) or (probably not) a cheaper brand if I can settle for a shorter board.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Byron Bay is a lovely place, that's where Thor lives.


----------



## smellysell

This thread is making me wish there was pavement anywhere near my house. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy

So I have a longboard, a cruiser and a surfskate. I realized that nothing is really going to be like snowboarding and I've taken a few falls forgetting I'm not actually on a snowboard.

The longboard is good for going to the shop, the cruiser is relaxed but turns quickly and the surf skate is the most fun turning but least practical and demands the most focus/attention while riding.

In my personal opinion nothing like this is going to be "real snowboard training", but it sure can be a good balance training and it's fun riding. So when it came to riding asphalt I decided I'm just not going to pretend it's going to be like snowboard carving. It just needs to be fun


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@Snowdaddy yea I feel you on that. We love to over analyze on here don’t we? Lol


----------



## Snowdaddy




----------



## kieloa

I'v been cruising with this one for few summers now( a bit dusty, roads are dirty after winter). Cut and sanded one of my old skateboard decks and threw fat/soft wheels under it.
I like cruisers for everyday use, so much easier to carry in stores etc. than longboards. I thought about surfskates last summer, but they are not for me.
I'v been cutting down tricks on skateboard (falling hurts alot more nowadays), but I have a board for that too.


----------



## zc1

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> @Snowdaddy yea I feel you on that. We love to over analyze on here don’t we? Lol


Agreed. All board sports force you to develop skills that cross over into other boards sports, but none is the same as any other. The surf skates, IMO, are for imitating surfing, not snowboarding.

Their utility for snowboarders (besides the balance skills and core strengthening) is for those interested in the "snow surfing" style of snowboarding that's popular in Japan and gaining traction elsewhere, now.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Yea I think for me the best route is a traditional long board with normal hanger trucks with a bit of carve rotation like the Revenge that come on the Koastal. Should be plenty stable to just ride around on but a little something extra for turning. Idk, fuck it I just like the way it looks and that’s important!


----------



## zc1

The Koastal boards look great. Really smooth carving and still stable for any other type of riding. Nice play with the Red Drum (redrum?) bushings on "Revenge" trucks.


----------



## LeDe

Snowdaddy said:


> In my personal opinion nothing like this is going to be "real snowboard training", but it sure can be a good balance training and it's fun riding. So when it came to riding asphalt I decided I'm just not going to pretend it's going to be like snowboard carving. It just needs to be fun


I think we all agree here. 
I have always been looking for something I could enjoy off season and that would help me with balance. But really too scared by the asphalt. 
I think this may help me into it as I wont have to get much speed. 
And it seems maybe a better workout. 

Do you use any kind of protecting gear for slow speed cruising?

I will order a Pescadito today, looks too cool. 
And the price is actually not that crazy compared to cheaper options, and cheaper than Yows, which is european...

Any opinion between bamboo or maple/birch? 

They dont give any info between the two, and only one weight. 
It seems bamboo should be lighter, right? Also more flexy, less stable, but would lose pop more rapidly? 

Leaning towards bamboo as this is the eco choice (and it looks cool). 

All the best!


----------



## taco tuesday

LeDe said:


> Well...thanks?!
> 
> I went to bed thinking I may buy a cheap surfskate.
> I woke up at 4am, thought I'd checked the forum.
> More than 3h later, I am almost certain I am buying a Hamboard than may end up costing me twice the price...
> 
> I feel I want a fairly long board as it will be more stable and probably more the style of riding I will be doing or will be comfortable with.
> 
> So short board are easier for pumping but how hard does it get on your logger?
> I am drawn to surfskate as it seems I would not have skate-push and can get some turn without the need for slope/speed.
> I could add the gold springs, they say it makes pumping easier on their longer boards.
> 
> For now, I have discarded the 2 extra long boards (Classic and Pinger) and the Biscuit as it seems definitely too short.
> I am so tempted by the Fish but it may be a bit too technical for me at this stage.
> The Pescadito is a fair bit smaller but will be best for pumping.
> The Huntington Hop is the cheapest option (213€ vs Pescadito 260€ vs Fish 315€ vs Logger 336€).
> 
> An other option would be the Yow Byron Bay but at similar size than the HHop and a lot more expensive at 295€.
> 
> Should I care at all about the wheels? They get wider with the size and price of the board. I was thinking wider will be better for me, but that is probably ok as it comes.
> 
> The next pickle will be to travel the board as I am currently stuck abroad at my in-laws.
> Ah yeah, and explain all of that to my wife...


The logger takes a lot of effort and being active/dynamic to pump. It's more of a cruiser and does require kicking/pushing but you can get it moving along pretty well. I don't remember what the bearings are but they seem to be good. I have thought about adding a Huntington Hop just to have something a bit shorter. I think the Huntington is around the size of my normal longboard. As far as wheels go, I haven't had any issues with the stock ones. I'm not trying to slide or even carve at high speed on the Logger so I don't think it's really an issue.


----------



## LeDe

taco tuesday said:


> The logger takes a lot of effort and being active/dynamic to pump. It's more of a cruiser and does require kicking/pushing but you can get it moving along pretty well. I don't remember what the bearings are but they seem to be good. I have thought about adding a Huntington Hop just to have something a bit shorter. I think the Huntington is around the size of my normal longboard. As far as wheels go, I haven't had any issues with the stock ones. I'm not trying to slide or even carve at high speed on the Logger so I don't think it's really an issue.


Thanks, 
I have settled on the Pescadito. The Fish is not in stock and probably too much board for me atm. 
Just need to decide between bamboo or maple versions. 
I want to get the bamboo but reading up about material, it seems the 3 ply bamboo may be a bit less solid than the 8 ply maple? 
Overthinking it?


----------



## Snowdaddy

LeDe said:


> I think we all agree here.
> I have always been looking for something I could enjoy off season and that would help me with balance. But really too scared by the asphalt.
> I think this may help me into it as I wont have to get much speed.
> And it seems maybe a better workout.
> 
> Do you use any kind of protecting gear for slow speed cruising?
> 
> I will order a Pescadito today, looks too cool.
> And the price is actually not that crazy compared to cheaper options, and cheaper than Yows, which is european...
> 
> Any opinion between bamboo or maple/birch?
> 
> They dont give any info between the two, and only one weight.
> It seems bamboo should be lighter, right? Also more flexy, less stable, but would lose pop more rapidly?
> 
> Leaning towards bamboo as this is the eco choice (and it looks cool).
> 
> All the best!


Asphalt scares me too, since I hurt my knee a couple of years back. Ruined more than one winter season. I use knee pads now, unless I'm just grabbing a board to ride to the shop. Helmet is mandatory since I have kids and it's the whole "do as I say and do as I do" kind of thing.

I've got no clue about materials in skateboards. I'm still a complete newbie at riding them. I can get on a pair of inline skates and still ride stairs and such, but on a skateboard I'm a whale. I don't understand how I could do kick flips and ollie over stuff back when I was a teenager.


----------



## LeDe

Snowdaddy said:


> Asphalt scares me too, since I hurt my knee a couple of years back. Ruined more than one winter season. I use knee pads now, unless I'm just grabbing a board to ride to the shop. Helmet is mandatory since I have kids and it's the whole "do as I say and do as I do" kind of thing.
> 
> I've got no clue about materials in skateboards. I'm still a complete newbie at riding them. I can get on a pair of inline skates and still ride stairs and such, but on a skateboard I'm a whale. I don't understand how I could do kick flips and ollie over stuff back when I was a teenager.


Thinking about kneepads, maybe wear my protection short, and well I guess a helmet would not be a bad idea. 
Definitely not thinking about crazy tricks. 

I have been watching Hamboard videos for the past hour. The longest boards seem so much fun. 

Hopefully I'll like that Pescadito as much as I hope, and that will justify getting a Classic 6. The board is about 2m!!!


----------



## ridethecliche

I dont want to go down this rabbit hole.
I dont want to go down this rabbit hole.
I dont want to go down this rabbit hole.
I dont want to go down this rabbit hole.
I dont want to go down this rabbit hole....

I dont want to go down this rabbit hole.
I dont want to go down this rabbit hole.

I dont want to go down this rabbit hole....?

Fuck


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

_looks up from bottom of dark pit and waves_


----------



## NT.Thunder

ridethecliche said:


> I dont want to go down this rabbit hole.
> I dont want to go down this rabbit hole.
> I dont want to go down this rabbit hole.
> I dont want to go down this rabbit hole.
> I dont want to go down this rabbit hole....
> 
> I dont want to go down this rabbit hole.
> I dont want to go down this rabbit hole.
> 
> I dont want to go down this rabbit hole....?
> 
> Fuck


Man up!  

Says me hiding a board still under the bed waiting for the 'right' time.......


----------



## Snowdaddy

Just got back in from doing some skating around in the spring sun. Very nice, but once again I just have to say that a surfskate is nothing like riding a snowboard.

One thing that comes to my mind is that a surfskate's length ought to make a lot of difference in how the pumping and turning feels. Sadly, now I feel like maybe I have to buy a longer deck just to see how that feels...



ridethecliche said:


> I dont want to go down this rabbit hole.
> I dont want to go down this rabbit hole.
> I dont want to go down this rabbit hole.
> I dont want to go down this rabbit hole.
> I dont want to go down this rabbit hole....
> 
> I dont want to go down this rabbit hole.
> I dont want to go down this rabbit hole.
> 
> I dont want to go down this rabbit hole....?
> 
> Fuck



Nooooooo


----------



## LeDe

I just ordered a Hamboard Pescadito!

They had the Fish on a 31% sale recently but sold out. I would have gone with the bigger size at that price. 
But clearly excited, hopefully I will get it before next weekend. 

At some point, I thought I'd have to forget about it at most european versions of their website are shipping from the US which is way WAY expensive. 

But the UK website actually stock locally. 
They are mostly sold out but still have a few Biscuits, Pinger and some Pescaditos on sale. They also have blem Pescaditos. 
They'll restock in June.
You can use *SUMMER-5% *to get an extra discount. 



Snowdaddy said:


> One thing that comes to my mind is that a surfskate's length ought to make a lot of difference in how the pumping and turning feels. Sadly, now I feel like maybe I have to buy a longer deck just to see how that feels...


That Pinger is waiting for you (13% + the extra 5). 








Pinger™


PINGER The perfect blend of carving and noseriding Easy responsive, hassle free surf like turning experience. Lean in and Love it. The ultimate campus cruiser.




hamboards.co.uk





I already imagine I'll end up with a longer size at some point!


----------



## Snowdaddy

LeDe said:


> I just ordered a Hamboard Pescadito!
> 
> They had the Fish on a 31% sale recently but sold out. I would have gone with the bigger size at that price.
> But clearly excited, hopefully I will get it before next weekend.
> 
> At some point, I thought I'd have to forget about it at most european versions of their website are shipping from the US which is way WAY expensive.
> 
> But the UK website actually stock locally.
> They are mostly sold out but still have a few Biscuits, Pinger and some Pescaditos on sale. They also have blem Pescaditos.
> They'll restock in June.
> You can use *SUMMER-5% *to get an extra discount.
> 
> 
> 
> That Pinger is waiting for you (13% + the extra 5).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinger™
> 
> 
> PINGER The perfect blend of carving and noseriding Easy responsive, hassle free surf like turning experience. Lean in and Love it. The ultimate campus cruiser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hamboards.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already imagine I'll end up with a longer size at some point!


That Pinger and just crazy long...

Pics on the Pescadito when you get it! It looks quite different than the YOW.


----------



## LeDe

Snowdaddy said:


> Pics on the Pescadito when you get it! It looks quite different than the YOW.


Definitely!


----------



## ridethecliche

Nah, I have skateboards I can ride. I'm getting back into road cycling (used to race in college) and starting to do yoga for general strength and flexibility. 

Realistically, yoga will do more good for my riding than a surf skate. Especially with regard to injury prevention lol. 

I've been so busy and stressed with work that I'm pretty sure I've lost 10 lbs since all this ish started...


----------



## Snowdaddy

ridethecliche said:


> Realistically, yoga will do more good for my riding than a surf skate. Especially with regard to injury prevention lol.


No arguments from me there...

However, I now might have to get a Hamboard


----------



## 16gkid

I hate you guys, got me looking lol, how do you even pick the one for you though? theres soooo many choices, good prices on the carvers, im at work all day today, im gonna end up buying one. 








Surfskate | Surf your Skate with Carver Skateboards


Surfskate It’s a skateboard with patented truck geometry that creates thrust and deep rail to rail carves, yielding a carve dynamic that's similar to surf.



shop.carverskateboards.com


----------



## LeDe

16gkid said:


> I hate you guys, got me looking lol, how do you even pick the one for you though? theres soooo many choices, good prices on the carvers, im at work all day today, im gonna end up buying one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surfskate | Surf your Skate with Carver Skateboards
> 
> 
> Surfskate It’s a skateboard with patented truck geometry that creates thrust and deep rail to rail carves, yielding a carve dynamic that's similar to surf.
> 
> 
> 
> shop.carverskateboards.com


I discarded Carver rapidly for some reasons, was between Yow and Slide for a cheaper board, but I knew I wanted long. 
When I found out about Hamboard, there was no way I would not pick one. 
I am kind of relieved, it takes me way longer when I compare snowboards.


----------



## Snowdaddy

I think it's very important to have at least two different ones. Like a quiver...


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@ridethecliche you gonna be hitting 9w?

I sent an email to the guys at Koastal for help selecting a board. I’m between
3 of them:
Classic. http://www.koastal.co/classic
Gun http://www.koastal.co/gun
Tband http://www.koastal.co/t-band
I wish I knew what the differences were as far as how they ride!

I suspect they’re not like regular skateboards where there is literally no difference


----------



## freshy

Woah...After skating for over 30 years I had no idea that surfskates are a thing...I thought you were talking about a wake skate at first. Seems to me this is basically a springy cruiser board with with a super loose front truck, and to pump your basically doing tic tacs but without using the tail and lifting the nose? Or am I missing something here?
I'd love to try one out regardless but I suspect I'd get frustrated with generating less speed pumping with my front wheels always planted as opposed to getting way more power out of the pumps by using the tail.
I'm going to loosen my front truck on my drop deck with a micro tail and try this out tho.


----------



## LeDe

Snowdaddy said:


> I think it's very important to have at least two different ones. Like a quiver...


Words of wisdom that I may try and impart to my wife


----------



## LeDe

freshy said:


> Woah...After skating for over 30 years I had no idea that surfskates are a thing...I thought you were talking about a wake skate at first. Seems to me this is basically a springy cruiser board with with a super loose front truck, and to pump your basically doing tic tacs but without using the tail and lifting the nose? Or am I missing something here?
> I'd love to try one out regardless but I suspect I'd get frustrated with generating less speed pumping with my front wheels always planted as opposed to getting way more power out of the pumps by using the tail.
> I'm going to loosen my front truck on my drop deck with a micro tail and try this out tho.


To be honest not sure about the mechanics, discovered surfskates 2 days ago and never skateboarded. 
Yeah, truck are super loose but there seem to be a bit more than that, at least for some brands. I read the Swelltech one can rotate 360 degree. So I think that there is a fair bit of difference between the brands, Carver being more carvy, Swelltech, Yow.. being looser and "surfier" and I think Hamboard being really different themselves and being the only one with super long boards with even more of a surf shape.


----------



## zc1

freshy said:


> Woah...After skating for over 30 years I had no idea that surfskates are a thing...I thought you were talking about a wake skate at first. Seems to me this is basically a springy cruiser board with with a super loose front truck, and to pump your basically doing tic tacs but without using the tail and lifting the nose? Or am I missing something here?
> I'd love to try one out regardless but I suspect I'd get frustrated with generating less speed pumping with my front wheels always planted as opposed to getting way more power out of the pumps by using the tail.
> I'm going to loosen my front truck on my drop deck with a micro tail and try this out tho.


The Carver CX truck is more similar to a normal skate truck, but at a more extreme angle (almost 90 degrees) so you can ride it "surf" style or like a regular skateboard. The Carver C7 truck is their original, surfy truck. The Swelltech trucks can actually spin 360 degrees, but have springs preventing them from doing so. The Smoothstar and Yow trucks are in-between and more similar to the Carver C7s.

Here's how it all began, if you have 15 minutes to spare


----------



## zc1

They even make them for electric skateboards/longboards, now






That actually looks pretty cool. When I first read about it, it sounded like a terrible idea combining a surf truck with an electric skateboard, but it looks to be well-damped.


----------



## 16gkid

All this is making my head spin lol, can someone recommend a cheap, surfy/carvy skateboard I can fuck around on while my onewheels recharge? Not trying to custom build anything, just want to grab one that i can pass time with


----------



## Snowdaddy

The First Archives | YOW - Your Own Wave


We have simplified the design of the board and mounted our own trucks so we can offer you a series of boards which will bring you a close feeling to our regular surfskates, but at a very attractive price. The perfect option for a first board introduction.




yowsurf.com





Not sure if they are sold in the States... but complete and rather cheap.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

16gkid said:


> All this is making my head spin lol, can someone recommend a cheap, surfy/carvy skateboard I can fuck around on while my onewheels recharge? Not trying to custom build anything, just want to grab one that i can pass time with


cmon you know better than to expect anything here to shake out easy and be simple.


----------



## freshy

zc1 said:


> The Carver CX truck is more similar to a normal skate truck, but at a more extreme angle (almost 90 degrees) so you can ride it "surf" style or like a regular skateboard. The Carver C7 truck is their original, surfy truck. The Swelltech trucks can actually spin 360 degrees, but have springs preventing them from doing so. The Smoothstar and Yow trucks are in-between and more similar to the Carver C7s.
> 
> Here's how it all began, if you have 15 minutes to spare


Thanks for the lesson, I'm kind of intrigued now. I haven't gone and done any research yet but can you make any board into a carver with the trucks then?


----------



## Snowdaddy

freshy said:


> Thanks for the lesson, I'm kind of intrigued now. I haven't gone and done any research yet but can you make any board into a carver with the trucks then?


Trucks and most likely riser pads... this is how the YOW system looks:






YOW Meraki - YOW Surfskate System - YOW Surfskate - Free Shipping


YOW SYSTEM the new surfskate generation, VIEW entire caracteristics of new and improve system, NOW YOU CAN BUY HERE the YOW base system




yowsurf.com


----------



## LeDe

16gkid said:


> All this is making my head spin lol, can someone recommend a cheap, surfy/carvy skateboard I can fuck around on while my onewheels recharge? Not trying to custom build anything, just want to grab one that i can pass time with


From what I found, cheaper brands are Slide, Miller, Ocean Pacific. 
Slide are not as surfy, more stable. Not sure about the other, have not read much about them. 

You can get the smallest Hamboard, the Biscuit at $160.


----------



## 16gkid

Those Hamboards look...interesting lol not sure if thats for me. Carvers site has a closeout section with a couple full setups for less than 200, might just jump in the pool








Clearance 2019 | 31" Oracle Surfskate Complete


GARAGE SALE All boards in the Carver Garage Clearance are Blems. Blems are defined as cosmetic imperfections and variations that prevent us from selling them as premium first-quality boards. We guarantee the functionality to be 100% up to Carver's strict performance and durability standards...



shop.carverskateboards.com


----------



## zc1

freshy said:


> Thanks for the lesson, I'm kind of intrigued now. I haven't gone and done any research yet but can you make any board into a carver with the trucks then?


For sure. You can buy the trucks and all required hardware for roughly 1/2 to 2/3 the cost of a complete.

16" to 16.5" wheelbase seems to be the sweet spot for the Carver boards if you want something right in the middle of the range for carving and speed. I don't know about the other brands.









Carver C7 Surfskate Truck


This is the signature truck that started it all. Still the smoothest turning, fastest pumping surf truck ever, it's at the leading edge of true surfskate performance. The patented second axis of this front truck not only increases the turning radius of your carve, but lets you snap the nose and...



shop.carverskateboards.com












Carver CX.4 Surfskate Truck


This is Carver’s hybrid surf and skate truck. On the one hand it’s a lightweight standard RKP (Reverse King Pin) hanger and base, on the other it has a patented geometry that squeezes every bit of turn and pump from the system. This means that you can pump this truck like a C7, but it lands airs...



shop.carverskateboards.com





They bolt right on with regular truck hole patterns. Swelltech is the exception as their front truck uses a different hole pattern from typical trucks.


----------



## t21

16gkid said:


> All this is making my head spin lol, can someone recommend a cheap, surfy/carvy skateboard I can fuck around on while my onewheels recharge? Not trying to custom build anything, just want to grab one that i can pass time with


you can get a ocean pacific surfskate from skatepro for $100.it has a Slide type truck that is good for a beginner. I like mine


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I ordered a 47 inch board from Koastal today


----------



## zc1

Which one did you settle on?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I went with the T Band. I live next to a parking garage, I just figured out how to extend my season


----------



## zc1

That sounds pretty much ideal


----------



## Snowdaddy

Just got back from riding my YOW. So much fun...


----------



## t21

The YOW skate trucks are really turny(if that's a word) compared to a slide truck,but yes they are fun just playing around our street. although,,. i recently purchased a electric skateboard/longboard (meepo v3) cuz there are just times i just want to haul ass!! 😁


----------



## NT.Thunder

Dropped down to the freight depot to collect the board which wasn't supposed to be delivered until next week, long weekend here so wanted to grab it early.

Stoked, for some reason I ended up with the 42" in place of the 38" but the weight specs are the same. Nice looking board, that Camber!!

Here's to a long weekend - we've just eased CV19 restrictions here so can head out and have a beer and cruise, skateparks opened at midday today 🤘


----------



## LeDe

Arrived yesterday! 
Could only tried it for 10mn in the park. 
First observations: 

Beautiful board
Definitely wide
Happy I did not get the longer size
Well, never skated (or ven surfed) and that showed...
My real first thought, after exactly 2 push, was "well people were right, this may not be for me". But if i can any comfortable on this, it will benefit me so much, i need to loosen up and get low, but the scare factor is here.
I'll watch some longboarding tutorial. 

Final thought, extremely happy I got it!


----------



## zc1

Good-looking board. I'm sure it'll be (even more) fun once you get comfortable.

Tighten the trucks and it'll be more stable, but won't turn as well -- good for getting comfortable with just rolling and pushing, before you start working on turning. This is assuming they're like regular skateboard trucks.


----------



## LeDe

zc1 said:


> Tighten the trucks and it'll be more stable, but won't turn as well -- good for getting comfortable with just rolling and pushing, before you start working on turning. This is assuming they're like regular skateboard trucks.


I'll check or I'll just learn the hard way. 
You can swap the spring inside the trucks. They have different color that make them easier to pump or more stable. All spares were sold out but it may have been too much trouble anyway. 
Hopefully I will get there, need to watch a few beginner video and really loosen up mentally as well. 

What those guys are doing with those boards is just incredible, how can you feel comfortable barefoot and riding on the nose!


----------



## ridethecliche

Looks like the Koastal revenge trucks+bearings+wheels setup can be had for under a hundo. Not sure if it's worth trying to convert one of my skate decks... Guessing I should def get the wheels etc. How the eff do I know what size to get...

I'm a bit too scared of injury to go hog wild with something like this tbh... That might make the ease of entry a little better though. I don't want to be parading around in full gear. Streets around where I live suck too. I don't think the authoritayyys will take too kindly to my cruising the hospital parking garage in scrubs with a board like this lol.


----------



## Snowdaddy

It's not worth messing up a winter season because of a wipe out on asphalt, but since I don't have an option to wave surf it still makes sense to ride this during the summer.


----------



## t21

Snowdaddy said:


> It's not worth messing up a winter season because of a wipe out on asphalt, but since I don't have an option to wave surf it still makes sense to ride this during the summer.


tbh,i'm still struggling to learn how to slide my board to slow down/stop. i can turn my board but with ease but i could not for the life of me to make it slide. I have watched vids on how to's and trying to practice them. I think i just don't want to eat it on street unlike heel/toe sliding on snow to stop/slow down.


----------



## NT.Thunder

t21 said:


> tbh,i'm still struggling to learn how to slide my board to slow down/stop. i can turn my board but with ease but i could not for the life of me to make it slide. I have watched vids on how to's and trying to practice them. I think i just don't want to eat it on street unlike heel/toe sliding on snow to stop/slow down.


Yeah I need to work this out to. I'm amazed how well this board rolls which sounds pretty funny. I remeber skateboards I had many years ago where I could feel them slowing down as soon as I put both feet on the board but not this thing. I've been just bailing when things get a bit sketchy but would like to no how to slow down and stop if needed lol.

Great fun, going to hit the esplanade this evening with a few beers for a skate.


----------



## kieloa

t21 said:


> tbh,i'm still struggling to learn how to slide my board to slow down/stop. i can turn my board but with ease but i could not for the life of me to make it slide. I have watched vids on how to's and trying to practice them. I think i just don't want to eat it on street unlike heel/toe sliding on snow to stop/slow down.


If you have soft cruiser wheels, it's damn near impossible to slide. Soft wheels have too much grip. With harder skateboard wheels sliding is easier but you need speed. But remember, sliding = anoying flat spots.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Just did 15km on the longboard, wrapped with it. So much fun and pretty easy to carve. No big hills or anything but great weather along the foreshore.


----------



## t21

kieloa said:


> If you have soft cruiser wheels, it's damn near impossible to slide. Soft wheels have too much grip. With harder skateboard wheels sliding is easier but you need speed. But remember, sliding = anoying flat spots.


I did replaced my wheels for a cruiser wheels the first week after i received my board. I'll put my stock wheels back but i'll also replace my bearings too then continue practicing. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Snowdaddy

t21 said:


> tbh,i'm still struggling to learn how to slide my board to slow down/stop. i can turn my board but with ease but i could not for the life of me to make it slide. I have watched vids on how to's and trying to practice them. I think i just don't want to eat it on street unlike heel/toe sliding on snow to stop/slow down.


I suck at sliding. Back in the days when I rode much harder wheels it was a breeze doing it. Now I ride softer wheels and I'm also much less daring.

I I guess I could buy a couple harder wheels and see if can get it to work, but how and where I ride now I much prefer to have grip over the slide. Not sure how great it would be to slide with a pivoting front truck either.

I see the videos where people ride around YOW's doing little slides/slashes but I'm far from that skill level. I just like to pump, turn and ride very mellow slopes.


----------



## t21

Snowdaddy said:


> I suck at sliding. Back in the days when I rode much harder wheels it was a breeze doing it. Now I ride softer wheels and I'm also much less daring.
> 
> I I guess I could buy a couple harder wheels and see if can get it to work, but how and where I ride now I much prefer to have grip over the slide. Not sure how great it would be to slide with a pivoting front truck either.
> 
> I see the videos where people ride around YOW's doing little slides/slashes but I'm far from that skill level. I just like to pump, turn and ride very mellow slopes.


well i just checked the wheels i have on now(butterball Sec.9) and it is the power slide type, so that means i just suck on sliding 😁, guess i need more practice then lol! well good luck to all of us newbies and hope to conquer this challenge


----------



## NT.Thunder

t21 said:


> well i just checked the wheels i have on now(butterball Sec.9) and it is the power slide type, so that means i just suck on sliding 😁, guess i need more practice then lol! well good luck to all of us newbies and hope to conquer this challenge


I'm not sure the board I have is meant for sliding, no doubt someone who knows what they're doing would be able to slide it but it feels super locked in when I was riding it yesterday. It's got Orangatang 70mm 80a 4President wheels (whatever that means) but when I was carving side to side it never even hinted like it would wash out. I'm guessing when it does I probably won't get much notice and will end up with a few scratches best case.


----------



## taco tuesday

NT.Thunder said:


> I'm not sure the board I have is meant for sliding, no doubt someone who knows what they're doing would be able to slide it but it feels super locked in when I was riding it yesterday. It's got Orangatang 70mm 80a 4President wheels (whatever that means) but when I was carving side to side it never even hinted like it would wash out. I'm guessing when it does I probably won't get much notice and will end up with a few scratches best case.


80a is pretty soft. Great for carving and cruising. Not so great for power slides. Sliding would also likely wear them out pretty quickly.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Mine is still in the mail...itching for Wednesday...


----------



## smellysell

Found an Arbor pintail on Facebook for $25 so why not? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

Another to throw in this crazy mix.





__





WATERBORNE SKATEBOARDS | SURF ADAPTER | FITS ANY SKATEBOARD


Waterborne makes high performance skateboard parts for surfers looking to train o land when the waves are flat! Our surf skate truck mounts attach to any regular skateboard or longboard, converting it into a carver style surf trainer!




waterborneskateboards.com


----------



## 16gkid

ridethecliche said:


> Another to throw in this crazy mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATERBORNE SKATEBOARDS | SURF ADAPTER | FITS ANY SKATEBOARD
> 
> 
> Waterborne makes high performance skateboard parts for surfers looking to train o land when the waves are flat! Our surf skate truck mounts attach to any regular skateboard or longboard, converting it into a carver style surf trainer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waterborneskateboards.com


Thanks for posting this! Just ordered the full kit, got something sweet coming next week that these will work perfectly with 👍, stay tuned


----------



## buller_scott

NT.Thunder said:


> I'm not sure the board I have is meant for sliding, no doubt someone who knows what they're doing would be able to slide it but it feels super locked in when I was riding it yesterday. It's got Orangatang 70mm 80a 4President wheels (whatever that means) but when I was carving side to side it never even hinted like it would wash out. I'm guessing when it does I probably won't get much notice and will end up with a few scratches best case.


I can't believe I've missed this thread for this long! I've been off the forums for a minute too long. Yeah I have like 4 sets of OTangs, 4Prez 80A is gonna be one prettttty sticky wheel. If you were a sliding seasonnaire, I'd say you'd want at least something like a Stimulus purple (or yellow, which is even harder), if not OTang's centreset wheels. 

I've given the sliding thing a go, and I've succeeded in beginner style slide>reverts, as well as speed checks. After my first successful slide, whilst I was pretty stoked, I was also wondering whether pursuing longboard sliding as a skill, would be beneficial to snowboarding at all -- yes, the unweighting (in order to kick out) would be good dynamic practice, but I've also done slides where I had to lean back and kick out so hard in order to get the flipping wheels to move, that it didn't feel like it would translate to snowboarding at all (and this is with PP Snakes and Blood Orange Smokes, at low speeds -- something tells me that in order to get these wheels to slide properly, you'd need to be going fast enough to get into SERIOUS trouble at my novice stage). 

I DO know that whipping the deck DOES change things, though -- I've got Carver trucks on my Powell Peralta Flight 280 (15.5in wheelbase, old school 10in wide double-kick shape), and with 4Prez blues, I can get them to slide when cutting on the surfskate (and when NOT sliding, I'm basically smashing the shit out of those wheels -- they're not gonna last longer than another couple of months, and I only got them a couple of months ago). 

I personally am a fan of two types of longboarding: drop-decks for pushing and general cruising, and surf-skating. Yes, most surf skates have a wheelbase of 18in or under, but you can get JUST the trucks and e.g. put them on a longer board, and the practice/sensation is still fucking amazing, not to mention fun. 

Longer wheelbase with surfskate trucks, is the best way to mimic the actual feel of snowboarding (if exclusively talking about pumping), as more of your body is involved in the side-to-side motions of pumping. Shorter wheelbase is more dynamic, easier, but not really that close to how it feels when you ride. It's GREAT for practicing switch edge control, though (as shorter wheelbase = amplified results from minor foot and ankle movement). 

To anyone who would buy a longboard for the purpose of snowboard practice, I'd say any well priced Arbor complete (with reverse kingpin trucks and 65mm+ 83A or less wheels) would not be a bad place to start, at a decent price. Then, you can figure out what you WANT from longboarding, hopefully without spending WAY too much money figuring it out, like I did (probs spent $2500 since last October, trying different things, trying to determine what gives me the best balance of fun + snowboard practice).


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Stttiiiilllll waiting


----------



## 16gkid

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Stttiiiilllll waiting


Just got an email, the board I thought I bought is sold out , dammit so i have the surf truck adapters, but no board lol


----------



## zc1

You don't have any other boards that you can throw them onto in the meantime? Is there a skate shop nearby that you can curbside pickup one from? 

My Carver arrived today, one day early. Zero learning curve at all if you've skateboarded/longboarded before.




















I went with the C7 trucks, FWIW.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

It’s here!


----------



## NT.Thunder

Nice looking board, is it a traditional longboard or it looks like it has surfskate trucks?


----------



## smellysell

This will be an interesting workman's comp claim...









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@NT.Thunder it has “Revenge” trucks which I think fall under the category of “surf” trucks but they don’t seem as radical as something from Carver of Flow. Definitely not a traditional kingpin set up. Going to ride it when it warms up a little more this afternoon, I’ll report back after...nothing else to do...


----------



## LeDe

buller_scott said:


> I can't believe I've missed this thread for this long! I've been off the forums for a minute too long.


I thought you'd be one of the first here. From a few posts, I had the impression you are the only one with some kind of experience with surfskate.



buller_scott said:


> Then, you can figure out what you WANT from longboarding, hopefully without spending WAY too much money figuring it out, like I did (probs spent $2500 since last October, trying different things, trying to determine what gives me the best balance of fun + snowboard practice).


I mean i did not expect that much experience!

Unfortunately, i have only been able to get a real 1h30 last Saturday on my Pescadito, finally figured out some kind of pumping by the end. 
I have been stuck at home this week due to rain and too much work, I have a 3 days weekend and will ride as much as possible. 
I used that time to do what we do best ,read and compare all brands/boards/setups. 

I partially live between 3 countries so I may manage to justify getting a second setup.
I am after easy pumping (from still position or gentle uphill) and it seems pumping is easier on shorter board/shorter wheelbase. But I am not sure about trucks. 
Do you get easier pumping with really loose trucks (Yow/Smoothstar) or less loose (Carver/Slide)?

I am 1.8m and 85kgs so I assume 32/34" is small enough for me without losing too much stability. 
Looking at Slide Swallow or Yow Arica or Pipe (maybe Smoothstar Holy Toledo). 

I'd be interested by any easy pumping solutions, particularly if they are on the cheap side (maybe waterborne + deck + wheels)?

Anyway, stuck in Poland for a few more weeks so for now I'll do with the Pescadito. 
I'll ride it all weekend if weather allows and report. 

All the best,


----------



## t21

LeDe said:


> I thought you'd be one of the first here. From a few posts, I had the impression you are the only one with some kind of experience with surfskate.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean i did not expect that much experience!
> 
> Unfortunately, i have only been able to get a real 1h30 last Saturday on my Pescadito, finally figured out some kind of pumping by the end.
> I have been stuck at home this week due to rain and too much work, I have a 3 days weekend and will ride as much as possible.
> I used that time to do what we do best ,read and compare all brands/boards/setups.
> 
> I partially live between 3 countries so I may manage to justify getting a second setup.
> I am after easy pumping (from still position or gentle uphill) and it seems pumping is easier on shorter board/shorter wheelbase. But I am not sure about trucks.
> Do you get easier pumping with really loose trucks (Yow/Smoothstar) or less loose (Carver/Slide)?
> 
> I am 1.8m and 85kgs so I assume 32/34" is small enough for me without losing too much stability.
> Looking at Slide Swallow or Yow Arica or Pipe (maybe Smoothstar Holy Toledo).
> 
> I'd be interested by any easy pumping solutions, particularly if they are on the cheap side (maybe waterborne + deck + wheels)?
> 
> Anyway, stuck in Poland for a few more weeks so for now I'll do with the Pescadito.
> I'll ride it all weekend if weather allows and report.
> 
> All the best,


The waterborne setup should be good, but i only have the slide type and it can be a workout once the street get a bit steeper.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Took my board out for about an hour and had a really great time. The board strikes a nice compromise between “surfy” and traditional long boarding. It feels like I remember long boards felt with a looser feel on center. When you notice the difference is when you lean into carve or turn. It turns on a dime which at first I did not like, but once I figured out how to manipulate the radius I loved it. The best thing is being able to to use tight carves to regulate my speed down hills. No foot down skidding or need for a slide, just carve to regulate speed.


When you’re not turning or carving the board just cruises like a long board and is stable enough to “walk” or “dance” on. I’m very happy with the choice I made.


----------



## zc1

LeDe said:


> I'd be interested by any easy pumping solutions, particularly if they are on the cheap side (maybe waterborne + deck + wheels)?


Everything I've seen says the loosest ones are the easiest to pump once you can actually ride them. It's getting to the point of being able to ride them that can take a while (and be miserable). On the flip side, those loose ones will also be more work even when you're just looking to lazily cruise or are riding non-uniform terrain.


----------



## zc1

@LeDe The Carver product videos all have an explanation of the effect of wheelbase included in them. I've linked one here (set to start at the point where the explanation starts):


----------



## buller_scott

zc1 said:


> My Carver arrived today, one day early. Zero learning curve at all if you've skateboarded/longboarded before.
> View attachment 153892
> View attachment 153893
> View attachment 153894
> 
> 
> I went with the C7 trucks, FWIW.


VERY nice! That's one of the Channel Islands ones yeah? I love the collabs they do with other brands, each setup has a sort of special, unique feel to them.



LeDe said:


> I am after easy pumping (from still position or gentle uphill) and it seems pumping is easier on shorter board/shorter wheelbase. But I am not sure about trucks.
> Do you get easier pumping with really loose trucks (Yow/Smoothstar) or less loose (Carver/Slide)?
> 
> I'd be interested by any easy pumping solutions, particularly if they are on the cheap side (maybe waterborne + deck + wheels)?


The Pescadito is one NICE setup, and tbh I was looking down that route myself, until I figured out how to pump on normal longboard trucks (from what I've seen online, the Pescadito has clockwise/counterclockwise bushings, vs. standard "up/down" lean bushings you see on most trucks, Carvers included.

You are correct, pumping on a shorter wheelbase will be much easier than on a longer wheelbase. THAT BEING SAID, I learned to pump on an Arbor drop deck with normal Paris RKP trucks (drop deck = you're not even standing over the trucks, which is kinda important for surfskate setups lol). And if chubby-bastard me can learn pumping on a setup totally not designed for pumping, ANYONE can!

Regarding easy-access pumping, a Carver setup, whilst not cheap, would hands-down be the EASIEST to learn pumping on, but it's not the only way. Carving/pumping is all about the trucks, and so I'd say, in somewhat of an order, you would be able to access pumping with the following truck setups:
-- Carver complete setup
-- Carver trucks on any wheelbase topmount deck (longer wheelbase = slightly harder, more upper body motion involved)
-- Wedged front truck and de-wedged rear truck, with stiffer bushings in the rear truck (in my experience, this can work for both RKP and TKP trucks, and one of my pumping setups is indeed a Paris RKP front + Independent TKP rear, stiffer bushings in the rear, and it pumps pretty close to the movements you find on a snowboard. I have yet to experiment with the divey-ness of TKP front and de-wedged RKP rear, but I've read that this is another solution).

^^^^ Note that, with ANY of these truck setups, once you get the hang of pumping, you WILL be able to pump uphill.

Speaking to the fundamentals of a pumping truck setup: you want something divey/turny in the front (I know that experts will say that is contradictory, but hell I'll run with it), and MORE STABLE and less divey in the rear -- this way, the front is quick to turn under your movements and weight, and the rear is... how to explain? A conduit for transferring your kinetic energy to the pavement, via the wheels.

To put it another way, based on what I feel when pumping on my non-Carver setups: the pump starts with pumping off the front wheels, transfers through the deck in tandem with your body movements, then spits out the other end, via the back wheels. Case in point, I have to rotate my wheels every couple of (1hr+) pumping sessions, because especially under my weight, I SMASH the fck out of the rear wheels -- hell, I have even chipped the edges of brand-new OTang 4Prez blues on my first pumping session, such is the aggression of what the back wheels goes through, and I think that hopefully will give you an idea of the flow of movement when pumping, and how the wheels and trucks all come into the equation.



MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Took my board out for about an hour and had a really great time. The board strikes a nice compromise between “surfy” and traditional long boarding. It feels like I remember long boards felt with a looser feel on center. When you notice the difference is when you lean into carve or turn. It turns on a dime which at first I did not like, but once I figured out how to manipulate the radius I loved it. The best thing is being able to to use tight carves to regulate my speed down hills. No foot down skidding or need for a slide, just carve to regulate speed.


Very nice, and isn't it fcking sweet to be able to throw in some tight turns, no matter how steep the hill, and be in total control of your speed? I must admit I miss that (it's dead flat where I live, but I'm about to move to somewhere where there's a hill right outside my front door). Once that's second nature to you, getting on and doing the same thing switch.... whilst I haven't been snowboarding since I've taken up longboarding, I cannot believe that these skills we're all learning on a longboard, WON'T translate to a snowboard -- there would have to be SOME benefit that you'll notice on the snow.

With regards to loose feel on centre, at least as far as normal RKP and TKP trucks go, that is (especially with RKP longboard trucks e.g. Paris, Randall, Caliber etc), TOTALLY fixable. On my downhill turn setup, I've got TOTAL stability on centre via hard rear bushes, yet insane turnability via a soft boardside conical and custom-shaved soft roadside bush, both with flat washers.

An easy way to restore on-centre stability on any RKP truck, would be to tighten the rear trucks, and have cup washers both roadside and boardside, on both trucks. Want more turn without going out and spending money on bushes? No worries - just put some flat bushes both roadside and boardside on the front, and even though it seems like such a minor change, you WILL notice the difference.... all from a little piece of metal!

Sorry for the thesis, I tend to shit on (and I've done a fuck ton of learning since taking up longboarding and pumping late last year)


----------



## buller_scott

To LeDe and anyone who is interested in the motions involved with pumping, check out this old, basic yet widely circulated video of this Russian dude, who demonstrates the basic motions of different styles of pumping, VERY well. It was this video that enabled me to learn pumping on my non-pump friendly Arbor drop setup, and these fundamentals in section 1 also helped me to learn switch pumping, which has already taught me that when it comes to riding switch on a snowboard: 1) I've got too much weight over my front foot; 2) I don't have as much articulation in my front foot (when riding switch) as I'd ideally like. 

Anyway, onto the video! 

Russian pumper dude


----------



## zc1

buller_scott said:


> VERY nice! That's one of the Channel Islands ones yeah? I love the collabs they do with other brands, each setup has a sort of special, unique feel to them.


It is! It's the CI Flyer. I was between that, the Pod Mod and the Proteus, but the latter two weren't in stock so the decision (other than which trucks to go with) was made for me. So far so good.



buller_scott said:


> Anyway, onto the video!
> 
> Russian pumper dude


I was in the process of posting a link to this video when your message popped up, haha. It's really well done. I have included a couple of other vids, one with a guy pumping uphill on a longboard (starts with downhill then continues uphill), and one with a short lesson on pumping on a surf skate.

Pumping Uphill

How to Pump on a Surfskate


----------



## buller_scott

zc1 said:


> It is! It's the CI Flyer. I was between that, the Pod Mod and the Proteus, but the latter two weren't in stock so the decision (other than which trucks to go with) was made for me. So far so good.
> 
> 
> I was in the process of posting a link to this video when your message popped up, haha. It's really well done. I have included a couple of other vids, one with a guy pumping uphill on a longboard (starts with downhill then continues uphill), and one with a short lesson on pumping on a surf skate.
> 
> Pumping Uphill
> 
> How to Pump on a Surfskate


Ooooooooh yeah, the Proteus is one lovely looking little thing, if they were available at the time I got my trucks (and if I didn't have spare decks lying around, forcing me to save what $$$ I can), I would've sprung for that.

And nice one, these vids will have even more peeps getting into this whole pumping thing! It's insane that more people don't do it (at least when I go out on my local bike path, which is VERY busy, it's an inner city bike path that sees up to 30 people crossing the road, per set of lights), I seem to be the only one doing it.

Kinda crazy, seeing how much absolute fun it is!

Oh, you'll also be glad to know that should you feel so inclined, you will be able to tweak the feel of your setup, thanks to the fact that OTang Nipple bushes fit into the Carver rear truck, no modification required! I even put some HARD Riptide bushes in the rear of mine (97A if I recall, conical + cup washer boardside, and self-shaved into cone + flat washers for the roadside), and even mounted on my PP Flight 280 (which would have a similar wheelbase to your CI, maybe even shorter), it's pretty sweet -- surf when you want, but if you want stability for NOT surfing and simply pushing, it's there for you as well.

In fact, stiffening up the rear truck, had NO detectable negative effect on being able to surf the shit out of the setup, so it was a major win-win. Food for thought!

Oh one thing -- don't forget to rotate your wheels! Pumping (esp on a sub-20in wheelbase) tears the SHIT outta the back wheels, despite the fact that it feels like the fronts are doing all the work! I do it with the board upside down, and when looking at it: RR > FL, RL > FR, FR > RR, FL > RL (rear right, front left etc).


----------



## zc1

@buller_scott Awesome info. I've saved a link to your post to reference later on. Thanks!


----------



## LeDe

zc1 said:


> @LeDe The Carver product videos all have an explanation of the effect of wheelbase included in them. I've linked one here (set to start at the point where the explanation starts):


Thanks!

What about truck width?
The Yow's are much wider than the Slide's. 
Initially I thought wider would be more stable, less pumpable, but actually it may mean more movement, wider arc so easier acceleration?



zc1 said:


> I was in the process of posting a link to this video when your message popped up, haha. It's really well done. I have included a couple of other vids, one with a guy pumping uphill on a longboard (starts with downhill then continues uphill), and one with a short lesson on pumping on a surf skate.
> 
> Pumping Uphill
> 
> How to Pump on a Surfskate


That is the second video that made me feel bad about myself, she says she never even tried and just starts moving directly. Obviously might not be true, or she may be a good skater / surfer at the very least. 

@buller_scott, great to read your prose. 
Re-thinking it, think I may have the inverse problem of yours not enough weight on my front foot, it actually started to get better when I started to put my front foot close to the nose. 

Anyway, thanks for all the advice, I will get some ride time today and will be back here later. 

Cheers,


----------



## NT.Thunder

I'm really enjoying the longboard, I will admit though I do want to try a surfskate. I've been enjoying just cruising the foreshore, but I also think the surfskate would be fun at the park where it's a little tighter. I'll grab a 2nd hand one locally. there is a brand new carver Oracle brand new local for sale I've been watching, too pricey but might try and low ball an offer.

Going to hit the foreshore tomorrow morning for a cruise, can't wait.


----------



## buller_scott

The Vanguard would be amazing, you just need some hills! Oh I read something about your ordering the 38inch, but receiving the 42in -- as far as I know, the flex 1 and 2 only come in the 42, the rest come in the 38 (given their weight ranges, they'd pretty much be geared towards kids and light women).

Surfskating is one thing, but you could totally pump on that longboard, too -- you'd just need to tighten the rear, loosen the front, and maybe some wedges would help (which you can get from Basement Skate in Sydney, for pretty cheap!).


----------



## NT.Thunder

buller_scott said:


> The Vanguard would be amazing, you just need some hills! Oh I read something about your ordering the 38inch, but receiving the 42in -- as far as I know, the flex 1 and 2 only come in the 42, the rest come in the 38 (given their weight ranges, they'd pretty much be geared towards kids and light women).
> 
> Surfskating is one thing, but you could totally pump on that longboard, too -- you'd just need to tighten the rear, loosen the front, and maybe some wedges would help (which you can get from Basement Skate in Sydney, for pretty cheap!).


Yeah that’s right, I ordered the flex 3 which is the 38” in the right weight bracket but got the flex 2 which is rated the same weight wise but in the 42”. TwelveBoards have been great, I was happy to keep and glad I did but it does feel like a board for a 2 hour cruise on a Sunday along the foreshore. Don’t get me wrong, that suits me to a tee but it’s very tight in the skate park 😂 which I understand is not what this board is designed for.
I’m enjoying the board, I need more time on it to really get comfortable and it’s amazing how trialling a few different stances and motions can make so much difference. You just feel it when it clicks and feels right and get in the rhythm and then it’s about training muscle memory


----------



## zc1

LeDe said:


> Thanks!
> 
> What about truck width?
> The Yow's are much wider than the Slide's.
> Initially I thought wider would be more stable, less pumpable, but actually it may mean more movement, wider arc so easier acceleration?
> 
> That is the second video that made me feel bad about myself, she says she never even tried and just starts moving directly. Obviously might not be true, or she may be a good skater / surfer at the very least.


That's my understanding as well, that the wider trucks are easier to learn on because in addition to being more stable, your movements don't have to be as fast as with narrower trucks. I think it's also complicated by the width of the board, though, same as with skateboards. You want a truck width that fits the width of the board, but with two sets of trucks that are the same width on the same board (eg. C7 vs CX) the one with the larger arc will be easier to learn on.


----------



## ridethecliche

That entire thought process behind wanting a loose front and locked in rear sounds like.... S CAMBER! 

Also why do I keep reading this thread when ive already said that I don't want to buy one of these? 

Srs question though...

Can those waterborne adapters be used on a regular skate deck? I have one that I can throw them on, but I'll probably need bigger wheels too right?


----------



## zc1

You can throw the Waterborne, Carver and Yow trucks on any board at all. They sell them separately or as a complete, pre-installed on one of their decks. In theory you can use whatever wheels you like, but realistically you'll want large, soft wheels. You can use longboard wheels or you can buy them with the trucks (eg from Carver) as well.


----------



## ridethecliche

The waterborne look like the cheapest options though, no? If I like the setup, I can always go back and add a more suitable deck in the future. I guess I can keep my eye out for a used one for now as well.


----------



## zc1

I think they are the least expensive option. The wheels that come on their completes are Landyachtz Hawgs longboard wheels.

I actually didn't know that they sold the Waterborne adapters for regular surf skates until this thread -- I had only seen the adapter set for the boosted boards prior to this thread.


----------



## LeDe

Hello, 

I went for a 1.5 hour yesterday on a parking lot. 
I realized the truck were creaking like crazy, did not even notice the first time as I was so happy to try it!
I brought it to a shop and they oiled it quickly so it is better, but will probably need to unmounted and oil inside. 
I would have hope it comes ready to go...

I think this does not help my pumping as it does not bounce back as much as it should. 
I started to get a hang of it at times but really hard to sustain or replicate consistently so far. 

I also realized I was confused about board sizes, the Pescadito is 3'7" not to mistake with 37"!
I now realized that going for a more traditional surfskate at 31/33" would be quite a big downsize! 
That should definitely be easier to pump. 
There is a Miller Fin here for 100euros...

Going again this afternoon.


----------



## zc1

My impression is that the springs in surf trucks are there to prevent the trucks from turning too far, and not really for bringing them back to centre (when the board is weighted).

For sure a shorter board would be easier to pump, though. The Miller board you mentioned looks fun. You'll probably be flying on that one now that you've trained your muscles and movements on the larger one.


----------



## ridethecliche

Would this be a good candidate for the waterborne trucks? 



















May be able to get it for like 50 or so...


----------



## WigMar

I dig those wintery graphics! Do you know the wheelbase?


----------



## ridethecliche

I asked for a tip to tail measurement. Should hopefully have one tonight


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I think Arbors pintails are 38 inches


----------



## NT.Thunder

Ths might be it here






Arbor Timeless Pin GT Longboard Complete


The classic tapered carver - the Pin GT features a huge wheelbase for maximum stability at speed, and a wide, concave mid-section for deep, open-stance, lock-n-hold skating.




www.the-house.com


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Oh boy was I off lol


----------



## ridethecliche

Is that going to be way too long for the intended purpose? Ie install those waterborne thingies?

There's also this guy for 165. Guy won't budge.


----------



## ridethecliche

Yeah. Looks like that arbor is going to be way too long. I think I need something like a 32


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

My 47 inch board has “surf” trucks but not to the extreme that the waterborne are. FWIW


----------



## zc1

The Carver one already has the C7 surf trucks on it. It would be a less expensive way to try it out. What are the specs? It looks to be in really good shape. I'm assuming that's new grip, but from a distance the rest of it looks mint.


----------



## NT.Thunder

ridethecliche said:


> Is that going to be way too long for the intended purpose? Ie install those waterborne thingies?
> 
> There's also this guy for 165. Guy won't budge.
> 
> View attachment 153992
> 
> 
> View attachment 153993


I actually saw a Carver board pretty much the same as that yesterday brand new in the shop and it was retailing for around $470 AUD.


----------



## ridethecliche

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> My 47 inch board has “surf” trucks but not to the extreme that the waterborne are. FWIW


But most of these are shorter right? The carvers and other brands rec like a 31-33 inch board for someone my height and weight. I thought it's a lot harder to get going if something is too long?

The board does look awesome, but I almost feel like id be better off just putting those trucks on one of my regular decks haha.


----------



## WigMar

I was in a downhill and slalom crew when I was in college. Hopefully surfskate will give some of those feelings without having to go so recklessly fast. I still have my old bomber longboard and a slalom setup, but they don't get a ton of use. The longboard usually only gets a couple of cruises a year, and the slalom board is more wall art at this point.

I've been shopping for a Carver, but I'm also kinda saving up for a onewheel. I ordered a Globe complete with Revenge trucks the other day. I'm still waiting for it, but I'm pretty stoked. I'm interested in how the revenge trucks feel. They look pretty radical compared to regular kingpin trucks, because there's only a single pivot point. They're on @MrDavey2Shoes Kostal too. Reviews are slim on the internet, but I'm sure I'll get them pumping in no time. 

I'm stoked to have a board in my car again... I was scoping skate spots everywhere I went when I was younger. I'd be like "Oh Shit I'm gapping that RIGHT NOW!" Well, now I'm going to be on the hunt for vacant parking garages and smooth new parking lots.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@ridethecliche There’s definitely more weight I guess but as far as getting going, unless your on a decline, on a skateboard your pretty much always pushing to some degree. Bearing a wheel choice have more to do with rolling distance than the deck. If you’ve never skated before it’s probably safer to stick with a shorter board if you’re going with those trucks. No reason to bite off 2 variable chunks at once.

@WigMar On my board the “surfy” Revenge trucks seem to just translate to tighter turning radius, quicker turn initiation and ease of sliding. Basically it feels like a long board with a small turning radius. Which is cool and makes the board fun for it size at low speed. I think waterborne will be different. Maybe more slashy? I was pumping a little and it was more of a chore with the length but also I’m new to that. I’m sure with more practice it’ll be second nature.

lastly, the revenge trucks amplify your movements. The board reacts to much smaller movements than traditional king pin trucks, as I remember long boards or compared to my regular popsicle board.

Edit: I have not messed around tightening the trucks yet.


----------



## WigMar

Yeah, I'm pretty sure a shorter wheelbase makes pumping a lot easier. Putting surfy trucks on a longboard won't make it ride like a shortboard.


----------



## ridethecliche

@MrDavey2Shoes 
I used to skate in like high school and have one of my old boards around in addition to a new to me one I picked up locally. 
I guess the adapters would work with that board if I got new wheels and maybe new bearings. The 'twin' nature of a regular skate deck wouldn't be an issue? 

I think the longboard is just not what we're trying to do for the most part.


----------



## LeDe

Hello, 

Put only 30mn on the board yesterday, I ended up playing petanque with an old friend from south france (and a few beers). 
Here a video in case you need a new hobby: 





Riding-wise, I sometime get a few dozen meters with a nice flow but really hard to sustain, even harder to replicate once I lose the stance. 
The board is so wide and long I definitely feel stable but there are so many options in term of feet placement...

To @ridethecliche, as some have already said shorter wheelbase will make for easier pumping start, once you are flowing I would assume a bit longer is good to be able to keep speed, but then a lot longer become cumbersome. 
I would think go as small as possible, taking stability into account. In my case I probably need to compromise for a bit longer as I have no skateboard background. 
As @buller_scott said, all of setups mentioned above will probably work and even pump uphill at some point, but it will take longer to get there. 

Regarding the twin-tip, I would say maybe not ideal but should work. From what I have seen only more advanced surfskate have 2 kicks, I think it helps with getting more grip for more radical turns.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Honestly the waterborne targeted marketing on Instagram has me wanting to throw the waterborne set up on my Real 8.25 popsicle, maybe with some cruiser wheels. Sure it’s not the intended deck but if you’ve got a skating background like it sounds you do, I don’t see why not. It could be awesome for ripping transitions at the skatepark


----------



## zc1

ridethecliche said:


> @MrDavey2Shoes
> I used to skate in like high school and have one of my old boards around in addition to a new to me one I picked up locally.
> I guess the adapters would work with that board if I got new wheels and maybe new bearings. The 'twin' nature of a regular skate deck wouldn't be an issue?
> 
> I think the longboard is just not what we're trying to do for the most part.


You can put them on anything. For me, it made sense to get the complete and see how it's designed to work. Now that I have it, I can take those trucks and put them on any deck (I have other longboard and skateboard decks) for a different ride. Some of the surfskate complete decks from Carver do have double kicks as well.


----------



## zc1

Came across this one today. He explains well how to pump and how to troubleshoot problems with pumping.


----------



## zc1

For anyone looking at Carver boards and trying to figure out which might be the right fit here's the best resource I've found breaking down every single 2020 model (and some 2019s as well).

This is the spreadsheet: Carver Skateboards Comparison Guide 2019-2020

You can find the whole write-up with recommendations such as "Best Carver board for doing *_*" here:








Best Carver Skateboard: The Complete Comparison Guide (2020 update)


Carver Skateboards has pioneered the surfskate since 1996 and is still the most iconic surfskate brand out there. Carver is the first name that usually comes to mind when you think about surfskate. Though some solid competitors have emerged, many riders remain faithful to Carver, for the high...




www.ridingboards.com


----------



## 16gkid

Got a nice surprise after work today, my new longboard came in! Small company called whitewave, the board is called the warrior, drop through trucks with a drop deck, lowrider lol, got about 2 hours in today, just slowly learning how to push, love the side to side movement, cant wait till my waterborne kit gets in!


----------



## NT.Thunder

16gkid said:


> Got a nice surprise after work today, my new longboard came in! Small company called whitewave, the board is called the warrior, drop through trucks with a drop deck, lowrider lol, got about 2 hours in today, just slowly learning how to push, love the side to side movement, cant wait till my waterborne kit gets in!
> View attachment 154022
> 
> View attachment 154023
> 
> View attachment 154024
> 
> View attachment 154025


Nice looking board, enjoy.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Well, I got caught and thrown out of the multistory parking garage next door way quicker than I thought I would...


----------



## smellysell

16gkid said:


> Got a nice surprise after work today, my new longboard came in! Small company called whitewave, the board is called the warrior, drop through trucks with a drop deck, lowrider lol, got about 2 hours in today, just slowly learning how to push, love the side to side movement, cant wait till my waterborne kit gets in!
> View attachment 154022
> 
> View attachment 154023
> 
> View attachment 154024
> 
> View attachment 154025


Love my Arbor Pintail, but looking at something that shape now. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

NT.Thunder said:


> Nice looking board, enjoy.


Where'd you get it? Everything on their site is out of stock. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 16gkid

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Well, I got caught and thrown out of the multistory parking garage next door way quicker than I thought I would...


Damn


smellysell said:


> Where'd you get it? Everything on their site is out of stock.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Yoo so I talked to someone there last week inquiring when they were restocking, they told me they got so busy because of the pandemic, they sold everything out and they should be getting stuff in 2-3 weeks, then she emailed me back the next day to say someone was returning a brand new warrior, I guess they didn't realize how long it was and she offered it to me with a 10 dollar discount, so I jumped on it, also feels good to support a small business, check out the cobra, that's the other one I'm interested in, maybe it could work for you, I think they will be restocked in a few weeks!


----------



## smellysell

16gkid said:


> Damn
> 
> Yoo so I talked to someone there last week inquiring when they were restocking, they told me they got so busy because of the pandemic, they sold everything out and they should be getting stuff in 2-3 weeks, then she emailed me back the next day to say someone was returning a brand new warrior, I guess they didn't realize how long it was and she offered it to me with a 10 dollar discount, so I jumped on it, also feels good to support a small business, check out the cobra, that's the other one I'm interested in, maybe it could work for you, I think they will be restocked in a few weeks!


Warrior was actually the one I was looking at. How stiff is it? My Arbor seems like a noodle, but I have no frame of reference. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 16gkid

smellysell said:


> Warrior was actually the one I was looking at. How stiff is it? My Arbor seems like a noodle, but I have no frame of reference.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


 I have the same problem, I don't really know its my first board lol. its rated as stiffer, but at a very slow pace it felt good leaning edge to edge, but man it's crazy how one little pebble will just stop ya in ur tracks! Overall its fun as hell and I was able to pick up pushing pretty easily, maybe the low deck is helping with that? Also this is like 5x the work compared to the onewheel 😆


----------



## zc1

16gkid said:


> I have the same problem, I don't really know its my first board lol. its rated as stiffer, but at a very slow pace it felt good leaning edge to edge, but man it's crazy how one little pebble will just stop ya in ur tracks! Overall its fun as hell and I was able to pick up pushing pretty easily, maybe the low deck is helping with that? Also this is like 5x the work compared to the onewheel 😆


Drop decks are way easier to push and more stable. They use them as downhill boards as well. Great for covering long distances, but don't turn as sharply because, being closer to the ground, the deck can't lean as far. Still my favourite longboard style for cruising around. I ride a Landyachtz Switchblade for the same reason -- support local.

And yeah, a pebble can ruin your day. It's way worse on a small, hard-wheeled skateboard than on large, soft longboard wheels, though.

Enjoy the new board!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Oh man the amount of days/t-shirts/jeans/elbows I’ve had ruined because of a tiny pebble! There is no greater danger 🤣

My super long wheelbase seems to monster truck over stuff. I can even ride up the baby curbs at the base of driveways. Very different experience than my popsicle.


----------



## NT.Thunder

So probably got close to 30km on the board and wondering if there is usually much maintenance with these longboard like tightening trucks and wheel bearings. Did feel a little looser today, maybe just the bigger hills.


----------



## WigMar

Yes, there certainly is skateboard maintenance. Many skaters have a state tool or three. Bushings compress and break down. You're gonna have to tighten them from time to time, and eventually replace the bushings. When you do, you'll probably wonder why you didn't do it sooner. Bearings get dirty and don't roll as well over time. Wheels wear down and need to be replaced at some point too.


----------



## zc1




----------



## 16gkid

smellysell said:


> Warrior was actually the one I was looking at. How stiff is it? My Arbor seems like a noodle, but I have no frame of reference.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Hey dude just to let you know, I think whitewave is restocking the warrior this week, so keep an eye out if youre trying to grab one!


----------



## smellysell

16gkid said:


> Hey dude just to let you know, I think whitewave is restocking the warrior this week, so keep an eye out if youre trying to grab one!
> View attachment 154064


Think I'm actually going to grab a cruiser instead. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 16gkid

Finally scouted my neighborhood and found a downhill sidewalk at the park, cleaned up the path of debris and lapped it for about 3 hours after work, I think something clicked, I was able to do some nice soft carves, starting to get comfy going heel to toe, driving down on the heel turn, and pushing up on the toeside, I was able to pump out on the flats for about 50 feet, I was stoked! 
Also getting good enough to kick uphill faster than walking speed. I can't wait till my waterborne trucks get here later this week, I wanna be able to pump on flats because the Midwest ain't go no hills☹


----------



## 16gkid

Put in some serious hours the last two days on this thing and I'm starting to pick it up, I can tell because its starting to feel same and using the same motion as snowboarding, found a bridge crossing at a forest preserve with a smooth run down, my waterborne kit should be here today! 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CAbR1hlJFwk/


----------



## Snowdaddy

So far two nice wipeouts. One failed cut back and one failed wheelie. I miss falling on snow.


----------



## NT.Thunder

I pinged my calf yesterday evening longboarding, hoping it's not too bad as I'm like a bear with sore head when I have a niggle.


----------



## Snowdaddy

NT.Thunder said:


> I pinged my calf yesterday evening longboarding, hoping it's not too bad as I'm like a bear with sore head when I have a niggle.


After having gone down the mountain at considerable speed taking tumble after tumble it's easy to think that some leisurely asphalt riding isn't going to be such a big deal.


----------



## 16gkid

Welp it happened, got too confident and broke rule 1, always scout out new runs
Stopped at a highway overlook point in Pennsylvania to grab a picture, noticed that the rest stop had a nice long downhill, so go to grab my longboard from the car, I got a bout 50 feet done before I realized i had fucked up and was gaining too much speed, ended up bailing out I would say around 20mph

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## t21

Now that's an injury you'd tell yourself "what the fuck where you thinking?!"  i had one but not as raw meat as yours, though as an old man it took a while to heal, having a bum knee and always walking at work did not help.


----------



## NT.Thunder

That looks like it was and will be painful for some time - ouch, think I'd rather catch an edge


----------



## MountainMystic

16gkid said:


> Welp it happened, got too confident and broke rule 1, always scout out new runs
> Stopped at a highway overlook point in Pennsylvania to grab a picture, noticed that the rest stop had a nice long downhill, so go to grab my longboard from the car, I got a bout 50 feet done before I realized i had fucked up and was gaining too much speed, ended up bailing out I would say around 20mph


Yeah, that won't tickle. Pads, my dude...

Also riggers gloves or whatever if you don't want to wear wrist guards. tear the leather, rather than your own leather.


----------



## 16gkid

MountainMystic said:


> Yeah, that won't tickle. Pads, my dude...


Yep I was definitely stupid for going down unknown run with no safety gear, sucks too because I just got my surf skate trucks installed but I'm gonna wait a week and let my knee heal up before going out on the long board, stay tuned, it carves like a beast!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Be aware that those surf skate trucks are gonna get sketchy a lot quicker as you pick up speed!


----------



## WigMar

I've been surfskating around and getting my pump on for a week or two now. I really like doing hard cutbacks and tight turns. I found an alley entrance that forms a decent little bank right in front of my house. I'll get several little sessions on that bank throughout the day, and I really appreciate having this style of skating to keep me occupied for the moment. 

I've got a question though. Are surfskates very good for snowboard training? Surfskates are stable on the back trucks, and very agile and responsive on the nose. Aren't snowboards pretty much the opposite? I definitely have my weight shifted over the back truck, unlike snowboarding where my weight is more on my front foot. I tried my surfskate backwards, and it was pretty crazy. A longer wheelbase would have helped. I didn't spend much time on this experiment, but it felt more like snowboarding even if it was crazy unstable.


----------



## NT.Thunder

For me I could never get it through my mind how a regular surfskate would provide a comparitive feel/motion to snowboarding, that's why I went down the longboarding option but I do want to try a surfskate, looks great fun for those tighter areas and parks. Everything I read regarding surfskates was more around mimicking the surfy snap motions so maybe it's okay for freestyle/park orientated riders.

Funny though as I was wondering how a set of those waterborn trucks might feel on my longboard which is a twin so that might be interesting experimenting like you mentioned above.


----------



## zc1

WigMar said:


> I've got a question though. Are surfskates very good for snowboard training? Surfskates are stable on the back trucks, and very agile and responsive on the nose. Aren't snowboards pretty much the opposite? I definitely have my weight shifted over the back truck, unlike snowboarding where my weight is more on my front foot. I tried my surfskate backwards, and it was pretty crazy. A longer wheelbase would have helped. I didn't spend much time on this experiment, but it felt more like snowboarding even if it was crazy unstable.


Surfskates are _surfing_ mimics/trainers. IMO as far as snowboarding is concerned, surfskating only has similarity to the snow surf style, and not to snowboarding in general. In snowboarding (aside from freestyle) movements are led by the lower body, whereas in water-surfing the torque is generated in the upper body, movement starts in the upper body, and the lower body follows.

Check the Moss videos that I posted in another thread earlier in this thread for links to the snow surfing style to which I'm referring (linked below) -- it literally looks like taking water-surfing to the snow. They're super fun but, IMO, of limited utility to snowboarding training apart from the above scenarios.

MOSS SNOWSTICK Performance Quad " surfing on snow" - YouTube

MOSS SNOWSTICK "THE SPRING SNOW" - YouTube

MOSS SNOWSTICK Wing SW "surfing on snow" - YouTube

Naoto Kotsugai (Instagram)


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@WigMar my 47 inch “surf skate” drives off the front. In fact unless I’m “walking” on the board the back third of the board is really just along for the ride. My wheelbase is longer than a lot of decks lol. I haven’t gotten to ride as much as I’d like. It’s cycling season now!


----------



## LeDe

Hey Guys, 
Did not get much time on my Hamboard the last couple of weeks between work and rain. 
But started to feel a lot more comfortable on a 2h30 session a couple of Saturdays ago, pumping is still incredibly hard. 
But as I was in a Decathlon (generic all sport shops in Europe), I realised they have their own "surfskate", I got on it in the shop and just started to pump. The shorter board (and less than half the weight) just makes it real easy to start. 
So as much as I love the Hamboard, I snapped and got myself a Carver Greenroom!










Arrived today and will go try it later!
Will report after that


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Got out today for some riding. I learned that I can keep the board weighted better while turning harder if my feet are staggered. Front foot more heelside and back foot more toeside. It keeps more weight in my front truck when turning toeside off the back foot and vice versa when going heelside. Much more grip this way. Not sure it would translate to a shorter board.


----------



## Snowdaddy

LeDe said:


> Hey Guys,
> Did not get much time on my Hamboard the last couple of weeks between work and rain.
> But started to feel a lot more comfortable on a 2h30 session a couple of Saturdays ago, pumping is still incredibly hard.
> But as I was in a Decathlon (generic all sport shops in Europe), I realised they have their own "surfskate", I got on it in the shop and just started to pump. The shorter board (and less than half the weight) just makes it real easy to start.
> So as much as I love the Hamboard, I snapped and got myself a Carver Greenroom!
> 
> View attachment 154139
> 
> 
> Arrived today and will go try it later!
> Will report after that


C7 trucks?


----------



## LeDe

Snowdaddy said:


> C7 trucks?


Yeap. 

Went for 45mn yesterday, super stable yet pumpable. I could pump on an slightly upwards street. Not a breeze (particularly while trying to wear my corona mask) but doable.
Few early comments from really small sample time: 

It seemed not as fast as that cheap board I tried in the shop. I put it on the road quality vs perfectly smooth floor in the shop.
The C7 seem harder to start without pushing but it may also be longer wheelbase. The other difference is the other board had a front truck with a single axis where the C7 does not give you that easy bend without any speed but kind of feel flowier through turns.
It feels really stable but not as turny as the Hamboard, you can put the Hamboard on edge so easily to the point it almost touch ground. This may also be due that I spent a few hours on the Hamboard and little time on the Carver.

First impression if that I probably went to the safe side by taking one their longest board, and could have gone shorter as this is fairly stable. But this will be great for cruising and pumping longer distance. And that will force me to bend more to get tighter turns. For a beginner like me, that is what I need and the board look fantastic!
But for someone who want to surf train or play on a small parking spot, as a lot of review say, shorter wheelbase / CX or Yow/Smoothstar/Swelltech may provide a better experience. 

Cheers,


----------



## ctoma

My deck, Sims Mike Folmer with Indy trucks and Variflex wheels... circa around 1981?

















And some vintage photos of the man himself riding his signature deck:


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

ctoma said:


> My deck, Sims Mike Folmer with Indy trucks and Variflex wheels... circa around 1981?
> 
> View attachment 154148
> View attachment 154149
> 
> 
> And some vintage photos of the man himself riding his signature deck:
> 
> View attachment 154150
> View attachment 154151


If you ever let that go...dibs!

Unpopular opinion I know but...just push the damn thing! You'll spend alot more time riding and learning if you get past this pumping thing.


----------



## ctoma

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> If you ever let that go...dibs!
> 
> Unpopular opinion I know but...just push the damn thing! You'll spend alot more time riding and learning if you get past this pumping thing.


I do ride it occasionally but not often enough. Wish there was a small features skatepark nearby, I'd like to see if I can awaken my dormant park skills. In my youth the skatepark we used to hang at had the deepest pools, one a keyhole shaped and the other a pill shape. The skatepark hosted a local competition and a few pros attended to judge, one being Bert Lamar. I cannot remember the other pros but they rode the pools before the contest started but Bert appeared to be intimidated by the depth of the pools and opted not to skate.


----------



## 16gkid

Turned my low rider into a raised truck! But man it turns so good!


----------



## ctoma

Now that I've taken a trip down memory lane I remember the competition at Skateboard USA a little better and started googling things. Brad Bowman, Eric Grisham and Lance Mountain were some of the other pros there. Below are a couple photos, the first of Eric Grisham (my brother and I are in the background) and one of Lance Mountain (I'm in the background again, partially obscured).


----------



## 16gkid

Uploaded a quick footage I recorded this morning on my street in Chicago, super flat in the Midwest and these trucks really let you have some slow fun, also its a great workout


----------



## 16gkid

Found a small tiny hill at my local park and went for a night session, I don't have much experience but this feel very close to snowboarding and technique and engaged muscles feels the same, still messing with the trucks and dialing it in, but so glad I bought it


----------



## Snowdaddy

Just realized my deck is skewed from being in cold storage over the winter... doh.

It's ridable but I can't stand having a skewed deck so I need to get a replacement. Considering buying a complete Yow Pipe 32" and a Byron Bay 38" (just the deck). Then I'll have a longish board and a shorter one without having to switch trucks...









YOW PIPE 32″ | YOW - Your Own Wave


Surfskate Deck Size: 32" x 10" x 18.5" WB Concave: Performance Rocker: Tail Rocker




yowsurf.com


----------



## Snowdaddy




----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@Snowdaddy ah shit that’s dope


----------



## smellysell

Son got in my longboard today. "As some as you drove off, I though, 'this isn't going to end well..." "I'm not going on that hill again until I learn how to slow down."

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy

One of the dangers of skateboarding is the possibility to ruin the snowboard season. But since the snowboard season is so short for me there's no way I'm not riding during the summer. Just got to take it a bit easy.


----------



## t21

smellysell said:


> Son got in my longboard today. "As some as you drove off, I though, 'this isn't going to end well..." "I'm not going on that hill again until I learn how to slow down."
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


His been Marked!  i had the same bruise/scrape he has except mine was on the left side. it's fun riding till you biff it. "never give up,never surrender"


----------



## t21

Snowdaddy said:


> One of the dangers of skateboarding is the possibility to ruin the snowboard season. But since the snowboard season is so short for me there's no way I'm not riding during the summer. Just got to take it a bit easy.


Agree i finally got back riding my skateboard again after a month since my toenail decided to dig on my skin(walking was a bitch). I'll start wearing some protection pads(knee/elbows). The first crashed i had on my left knee took a while to heal.


----------



## 16gkid

I've pretty much got the onewheel handled now, but every time I get on a longboard, I fuck my shit up lol, can't even heal one before I wipe out again


----------



## t21

16gkid said:


> I've pretty much got the onewheel handled now, but every time I get on a longboard, I fuck my shit up lol, can't even heal one before I wipe out again
> View attachment 154206


Damn!! those are some good ones  you have a one wheel,?! how are you liking them? my Meepo V3 just came in today(30+ days later) so i'm stoked to try them later. I guess with your bruises wearing knee pads is out huh?


----------



## 16gkid

t21 said:


> Damn!! those are some good ones  you have a one wheel,?! how are you liking them? my Meepo V3 just came in today(30+ days later) so i'm stoked to try them later. I guess with your bruises wearing knee pads is out huh?


I love the XR, I started with a pint and now I have 2 XR's , best purchases ever, i ride them everyday as long as its not raining, I ordered a Verreal RS (evolve clone) a month ago and it still hasn't shown up yet, also have some skate goodies coming next week, I'll post up when they get here 🤙, the goal is to do a roadtrip later this summer from Chicago to Cali and hit up everything along the way with a trunk full of toys


----------



## NT.Thunder

Holy jeepus, I'm struggling to justify buying one and you have two!!!!

I need to show my wife this. They are so expensive here in Australia, I could buy a new car for the saame price.

Nasty on the knee also, I can feel a decent stack is on the horizo as I get more and more comfortable on the longboard. Last week I was just cruising down a smallish hill but with some speed and all of a sudden the wheel hit a rock and just locked it up and threw me to the side. Lucky it was nice grass but usually the wheels roll over small gravel/rocks but it must've just been the angle of this one as it just stopped it dead in it's tracks.

I'll cry for sure


----------



## t21

16gkid said:


> I love the XR, I started with a pint and now I have 2 XR's , best purchases ever, i ride them everyday as long as its not raining, I ordered a Verreal RS (evolve clone) a month ago and it still hasn't shown up yet, also have some skate goodies coming next week, I'll post up when they get here 🤙, the goal is to do a roadtrip later this summer from Chicago to Cali and hit up everything along the way with a trunk full of toys
> View attachment 154207


damn dude! you got two! now i wonder which one gets used a lot  btw,how much do the tires cost to replace one?


----------



## zc1

t21 said:


> damn dude! you got two! now i wonder which one gets used a lot  btw,how much do the tires cost to replace one?


They vary in price ($50 to $100 USD) depending on what you want, and you can swap the tire on your own at home.









Onewheel Tires – We review the best aftermarket tires available.


There are so many tires available to the Onewheel. The stock Vega is a great tire to learn on – it’s super stable and the rubber is long-lasting but once you get some miles under your b…




shreddlabs.com


----------



## t21

zc1 said:


> They vary in price ($50 to $100 USD) depending on what you want, and you can swap the tire on your own at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onewheel Tires – We review the best aftermarket tires available.
> 
> 
> There are so many tires available to the Onewheel. The stock Vega is a great tire to learn on – it’s super stable and the rubber is long-lasting but once you get some miles under your b…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shreddlabs.com


Its basically about the same price a regular car tires are somewhat.


----------



## NT.Thunder

t21 said:


> Its basically about the same price a regular car tires are somewhat.


They're a Go Cart tyre I thought I read somewhere.


----------



## zc1

NT.Thunder said:


> They're a Go Cart tyre I thought I read somewhere.


They're derived from cart tires, but the newer ones are made specifically for the Onewheel -- different compounds, tread patterns and profiles. 

Before manufacturers started making tires specifically for the Onewheel some owners took it on themselves and swapped cart tires onto them.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

...these injuries, wtf you guys doin out there!? Lol


----------



## 16gkid

My Carver Proteus showed up yesterday, it was a blem/clearance board, i think I need softer bushings though, had the nut totally loose before it felt responsive


----------



## zc1

Just ride it. It'll loosen up over time.


----------



## Snowdaddy




----------



## t21

Cool vid snowdaddy! are you in a back parking lot of a hospital?  anyways,it's a good workout for your legs and sides(obliques) pumping to keep moving. Last sunday,after mowing my lawn i decided to ride my surfskate for about an hour around my neighborhood street. I was tired after that, but i rode my electric skateboard right after so to relax and have fun. 😁 i ended up lapping at about 20x and carving like i was snowboarding, i set my cruise control at 11 mph and just had fun. My legs where worn out but it was great. Keep pumping Snowdaddy and have a great time


----------



## Snowdaddy

t21 said:


> Cool vid snowdaddy! are you in a back parking lot of a hospital?  anyways,it's a good workout for your legs and sides(obliques) pumping to keep moving. Last sunday,after mowing my lawn i decided to ride my surfskate for about an hour around my neighborhood street. I was tired after that, but i rode my electric skateboard right after so to relax and have fun. 😁 i ended up lapping at about 20x and carving like i was snowboarding, i set my cruise control at 11 mph and just had fun. My legs where worn out but it was great. Keep pumping Snowdaddy and have a great time


Thanks 

One of my favorite spots at one of the University buildings. Very mellow slope but enough to get going. There are lots of places to ride around there, especially in the summer when everyone is away.

I see people riding their electric longboards and it looks like a lot of fun. I've been tempted to get one but I think I'm going to stick with my YOW.


----------



## Snowdaddy

So this morning I went to a concrete skateboard park with a pool, quarter pipes and bank ramps. It was completely empty and no one saw my immediate wipeout when the front truck folded coming down my first tiny little quarter pipe. I did a smashingly good judo slide on my side, giving myself a nice little elbow burn and ruined my sweater.

Once I figured out how to keep the front truck from folding it went much better and I could do series of turns on the banks and pipes. So much fun. The pipes are only waist high and I only went up half that my first ride. I didn't even try to go into the pool.

Think I just finally found my favorite summer time hobby... Don't think I'll ever go back to a proper park board though. I'm just too old


----------



## buller_scott

*------FOR ANYONE WONDERING IF SURF-SKATING HELPS YOUR SNOWBOARDING------*

So I started skating down hills in October last year (normal popsicle deck with grippier wheels), then onto longboarding a month or so later, then in December or so, I discovered the wonderful world of pumping, and have been pumping/surf-skating since.

I decided to "major" in surf-skating, for the following reasons, 100% in my head:

it's WAY more fun as a fitness activity, than walking / jogging
I figured it might help with edge control in the off season
I figured if I can get pumping switch, before my next time on the snow, that would be no bad thing
later on into the bargain (say, from Feb-March this year), I had an idea that maybe, just maybe, learning to pump with a narrower stance than my snowboard stance, might just strengthen my ankles in the areas needed, for me to be able to actually RIDE a narrower stance on a snowboard - something I've been trying to do for a few years now, but I find too unstable, so I revert to big ole wide-as-fck stances.
I managed to get a day up the hill last Thursday (before lift operations closed down for the foreseeable future, thanks to Melburnians who are 100's of km's away, who think that Covid restrictions take second place to their being able to take Insta selfies at all the hot shopping and cafe spots).

I'll paint a picture, with regards to my narrow stance battle over the years:

for the last half decade or so, I've WANTED to ride a narrower stance, however I ALWAYS find that despite my dearest wishes, it feels too unstable for me <<< after years of having a "Forum: True Life" style wide stance
keep in mind, the only sport I did that really fed directly towards my snowboarding, was snowboarding - no other sports whose skills might directly translate.
In the early 2000's when I was doing 100+ days a season in both Japan and Summit County, my stance was hovering at around 59cm
over the years, I've temporarily narrowed it down to e.g. 57cm, 56cm... ridden half a day, then gone back to around 59cm-60cm
last season in Japan, I rode 61-62cm on the Channel (SK and DT)
last season in Aus, I "narrowed" that down to 58cm, and it felt... yeah, not too bad, and not too unstable either! Just right.
I've been skate-surfing / pumping on average around 3 x 1hr sessions per week since my last time on the snow, making a mental note to adopt an agile, dynamic, athletic stance that allows me to pump fast and flow fluidly on top of my surfskate setups ---- and to try to slowly narrow my stance width on-board
I set my Rome Moontail up at my newly adopted 58cm carving stance width from last season a stance width ignorant of what widths I'd ridden in the past, and instead pretended that I was merely setting up my bindings on a board, right where they would be when I'm surf-skating.
My old man remarked that even though it was my first day on the hill (and I was having some arch pain issues - first day on new orthotics in new boots that I hadn't heat moulded), I was riding / carving WAY better than he'd seen me ride on a first day, in a LONG time. He reckoned it looked like I was a couple of weeks in, which is good!

I was carving my setback Moontail like a beast (for me), and even got some decent proper switch carving in, after playing around with my stance angles a bit. *My new stance width, a la 6 months of skate pumping? 53cms.*

I feel a stability and quick recognition of the need to adjust weighting when it shifts too far laterally towards the nose or tail, that I have not possessed before, in my snowboarding life.

I don't know how else to summarise, other than I can only conclude that skate pumping has strengthened my ankle muscles and imbued me with a balance that I had not previously possessed. In previous years, I've tried to narrow my stance, only to widen it again, and when I was telling my little sister about my day on the snow, she actually remarked "oh what, like EVERY other year, when you try to narrow your stance and then the next day you widen it again, same thing next year, every year, forever?" haha.

Previously: want narrower stance >> narrow stance >> hmmm this feels okay sometimes, but still unstable >> grumpily widen stance back up again.
This time: try narrower stance as per pumping >> THIS IS FCKING SICK!!!!!!

My 2 cents!!!


----------



## buller_scott

16gkid said:


> My Carver Proteus showed up yesterday, it was a blem/clearance board, i think I need softer bushings though, had the nut totally loose before it felt responsive
> 
> View attachment 154230
> View attachment 154233
> 
> View attachment 154231
> 
> View attachment 154232


There are a few things you can do to a totally stock setup, before getting new bushings:

grease up the bushings (I do - good for bushing wear, and makes them move around against the metal surface of the hanger / washer, easier)
I believe the stock Carver front truck roadside washer, is a cup washer. You can try to flip that upside down so that it's more turny / less resistance at the initial part of the turn. 
If you dig that and are getting bushing bite on hard turns (into the bushing seat part of the truck), you can go for a flat roadside washer like I have <<< that'll be loose as you can get, before getting softer bushings
I would say that if it's a blem board, give it a few hours of pumping to "break in" the bushes. I'm giving this advice as I don't feel that anyone should have to spend the amount of $$$ I have on experimenting with bushing densities, only to realise that meh... stock isn't that bad, and cheapie replacements (e.g. OTang nipples - 2x trucks (with washers all around) for like $20, ain't so bad either! 

Happy pumping!


----------



## 16gkid

Yep stock bushings were garbage and with the carver cx trucks, greasing the bushings is absolutely necessary, it's like night and day, I knew it wasn't suppose to feel like that when I got it, it was too stiff and there was no rebound at all, added otang nipple bushings, soft on the front, medium on the rear, switched wheels to otang inheats 75mm 77a, I love this thing now, been practicing on a concrete slab by the shipping docks at work


----------



## buller_scott

16gkid said:


> View attachment 154413
> Yep stock bushings were garbage and with the carver cx trucks, greasing the bushings is absolutely necessary, it's like night and day, I knew it wasn't suppose to feel like that when I got it, it was too stiff and there was no rebound at all, added otang nipple bushings, soft on the front, medium on the rear, switched wheels to otang inheats 75mm 77a, I love this thing now, been practicing on a concrete slab by the shipping docks at work


Ohhhhhhh with those changes, that thing must be SO flipping smooth!!! I love me some InHeats - WAY more rebound for pumping, than 4Prez. 

Good man!


----------



## NT.Thunder

Went cruising today along the foreshore, great morning. Feeling much more comfortable carving and can't wait to see if this helps on the snow. Really allows you to focus on movement and feet positioning which will help me try new binding angles.


----------



## 16gkid

Loaded Omakase with the waterborne surf adapters, makes me think of getting rid of the carver, this is so much better


----------



## Snowdaddy

It’s very different having a kick tail, compared to a longboard style deck.


----------



## t21

16gkid said:


> Loaded Omakase with the waterborne surf adapters, makes me think of getting rid of the carver, this is so much better
> View attachment 154497


That looks cool, i attached my surf adapter(front only) on my Meepo V3 and its so much fun carving,it also help on small /short turns too. i don't have to get off my board to make a sharp turn


----------



## NT.Thunder

Has anyone had any calf complaints from skating over the years?

Not sure if it's a technique issue but my calf on the leg that I push with is painful after nearly every ride. Average around 12km a skate session but it's really playing on my mind and usually means I need to rest up for some time before going again. It feels like I've torn it lightly a couple of times and has taken a week or two to get over.

Wondering if this is reasonably common especially with ages 40+


----------



## NT.Thunder

Well, ordered a OneWheel XR. Looking less likely getting overseas early New Year for a board so thought I'd try another tack. 

Drop me some pointers those that have or have ridden a OneWheel so I don't kill myself.


----------



## NT.Thunder

@OldSnow 

Re: OneWheel XR

Man, what a blast this thing is. Finally got out on it this afternoon after moving house all weekend - only 5kms so far but it’s definitely going to scratch that snowboard itch.

read the manual, watched some YouTube tutorials and am very comfortable getting on and off. It really is asking me to push it harder but my head is saying not just yet. For those that have boarded it feels very easy to get used to and start carving. I’ve moved it to mission mode and will play with a few settings when I do a longer ride and get padded up. Front foot positioning feels key for the heels side turns and leading with the shoulders really makes the motion more fluid.

Love it, will have more of a cruise tomorrow and during the week.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Also, don’t put it on charge in your bedroom with your phone next to you......
Scared the shit out of me


----------



## snow & pow adventures

Electric skateboarding technique is very similar to snowboarding and a it’s hell lot od fun. And you can learn riding switch without giving up any time on snow 😁


----------



## OldSnow

NT.Thunder said:


> @OldSnow
> 
> Re: OneWheel XR
> 
> Man, what a blast this thing is. Finally got out on it this afternoon after moving house all weekend - only 5kms so far but it’s definitely going to scratch that snowboard itch.
> 
> read the manual, watched some YouTube tutorials and am very comfortable getting on and off. It really is asking me to push it harder but my head is saying not just yet. For those that have boarded it feels very easy to get used to and start carving. I’ve moved it to mission mode and will play with a few settings when I do a longer ride and get padded up. Front foot positioning feels key for the heels side turns and leading with the shoulders really makes the motion more fluid.
> 
> Love it, will have more of a cruise tomorrow and during the week.


Just be careful pushing it too far, that front lip will hurt you when you hit the pavement.
When I was looking into them I saw that as the major contributor to injuries; but this mob seemed to do the sensible thing and market a solution that everyone said "why can't we do this"
FANGS™ 2.1 Full-Size Bumper Wheels
Might bite the bullet and order one..🤔


----------



## NT.Thunder

OldSnow said:


> Just be careful pushing it too far, that front lip will hurt you when you hit the pavement.
> When I was looking into them I saw that as the major contributor to injuries; but this mob seemed to do the sensible thing and market a solution that everyone said "why can't we do this"
> FANGS™ 2.1 Full-Size Bumper Wheels
> Might bite the bullet and order one..🤔


Yeah for sure. Put another 17kms on it this afternoon, combination of trail and pavement. I feel comfortable on the pavement and love the carving feel of the board with a bit of speed but trail riding was another thing. I did feel uncomfortable and got the wobbbles a few times and it spat me over the front once but managed to stay on my feet.


----------



## OldSnow

NT.Thunder said:


> Yeah for sure. Put another 17kms on it this afternoon, combination of trail and pavement. I feel comfortable on the pavement and love the carving feel of the board with a bit of speed but trail riding was another thing. I did feel uncomfortable and got the wobbbles a few times and it spat me over the front once but managed to stay on my feet.


My wife has been bugging me what I want for Christmas, maybe I'll point at this and just get it over and done with. Gives me a few months to kill myself before Perisher reopens.
How long is the charge lift realistically out of the box? I saw all those mods people do to put extra batteries on top


----------



## Snowdaddy

A one whee would be so much fun, but I see myself getting hurt from wiping out.


----------



## NT.Thunder

OldSnow said:


> My wife has been bugging me what I want for Christmas, maybe I'll point at this and just get it over and done with. Gives me a few months to kill myself before Perisher reopens.
> How long is the charge lift realistically out of the box? I saw all those mods people do to put extra batteries on top


After the two rides it was only down to 71% so it seem pretty good, does need a good run though possibly tomorrow.

@Snowdaddy it actually feels very locked in on the pavement when cruising, I was very apprehensive after seeing all the FB posts on nose dives and injuries but most it seems are not the boards fault but the operator. It does continue to ask you to push it because it does feel so locked in. The issue I guess is at that speed and height of the pavement any nose dive won’t end pretty.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Put in 24kms this morning, in love with this thing. Ear buds in, pads on and just ride. I’m amazed the difference stance width and angle makes with the ride on the board. I was really loving the wider carving as I was getting used to it but now with a bit more confidence the in tight short, sharp turns rock.
I procrastinated over buying a OneWheel for a while now, don’t, if you’re thinking about it jus5 do it!


----------



## Snowdaddy

NT.Thunder said:


> it seems are not the boards fault but the operator


This operator would probably take a bad nose dive at some point or another...


----------



## LeDe

Hello, 

Wanted to share some quick feedbacks on Carvers. 

I got a Greenroom back in May which almost their longest board (18.75" wheelbase) with a C7 truck. I rode it about 4/6 days a week for 10 to 20 kms each time. I could easily to take up some fair uphill which was my cardio training. It probably got me to my fittest in a long while. Aside of the exercise, I definitely love the feel and finally found my summer hobby. 

I had to leave the board in July as It did not fit in my luggage. so decided to buy myself a second board and got the Bean Bag which is their shortest board and has a 16" wheelbase. I could only get the CX trucks but this is what Carver advise on that board anyway. It makes the setup really light. I have not spent nearly as much time on it due to not having as good a spot to ride anywhere close but I love the feel of the wider platform and how short the turns are. This is extremely fun in tight spaces and all you need is a few square meter on a terrace to enjoy. 
The nice things is that it fits in my hold luggage so can move it with me.

I considered buying a YOW instead and tried quickly some in a shop, but they seemed to be a fair bit heavier. Also they are meant to be surfier and in a way more advanced, but the good things with the Carver is that you can actually tighten the mechanism and make it looser if you wanted to, or less loose for a long ride (C7 feel are even more customizable than CX). 

I can definitely feel the difference between the 2 boards as there is no way I'll go as far, as quick, or manage the same uphills with the Bean Bag. This is mostly due to the wheelbase I guess but the slighlty softer wheel and maybe the truck as well may play a part. 

I'll be reuniting with the Greenroom in about a month and may travel with the Bean Bag. If weather allows, and by that I mean snowboarding first, I'll then be able to compare the 2 more closely. 

All the best!


----------



## buller_scott

RobertHan said:


> Longboards are ideal for cruising because of their wide turning radius and their capability to travel long distances. To manage the turns of longboarding, you need to loosen or tighten your trucks.
> The trucks of longboards are responsible for the edge turns and must be loosened. Tight trucks may not be possible on sharp or tight turns


Thanks Robert, that is a really helpful first post! I loved the bit about "To manage the turns of longboarding.... the trucks of longboards are responsible for the edge turns..."


----------



## freshy

buller_scott said:


> Thanks Robert, that is a really helpful first post! I loved the bit about "To manage the turns of longboarding.... the trucks of longboards are responsible for the edge turns..."


His minds gonna blow when he finds out you can use your tail


----------



## snow & pow adventures

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> So it sounds like a longboard is not actually the right tool for the job of emulating snowboarding?


It is. I just think you guys here on this topic went in the wrong direction. You should check electric longboarding instead of Carvers or one wheel.
I've been riding esk8 after finishing last winter season and I made a huge improvement in my snowboarding technique. It helps you separate your upper and lower body. Helps you learn the fluid movement of changing edges with bending knees and moving hips, and most important - it helps you ride more effortlessly.
After 1500km done:

better edge control, thanks to more flex in ankles
improved Heelside turn by a lot. Last season I had a better toeside turn. Now I have better heelside.
helps to memorize the motion of entering heelside turn with straightening back - I always had issues with leaning forward on my heelside. Not anymore.
you learn and memorize into the muscle memory, how to pump between turns. Helps a lot while riding traditional camber.
After a while, it became a habit, and then it's just natural for you. This helped me the most I think.
To cut it short. Imho it's the closest thing to snowboarding in summer.

Examples:
I've stopped leaning my head and upper body forward when on heelside turn (I did that because I thought it will help me stayed balanced. Now I know better how to use
centrifugal force to lean.









You can carve as much as you want on the streets. And lean like crazy.





Here's a close-up of my lower body movement.





And some final effect at the end of the summer - effortless carving, which translates to lose bad habits while snowboarding and not to work with the upper body so much while carving, to stay balanced.





Because you had speed and you're moving without the need to generate momentum with your upper body (like when riding Carvers or when surfing), you can fully focus on controlling your board with your feet and learn how to use ankles and pressure on edges.
So if anyone is looking for sth for a summer that will help him become a better rider, IMHO that's the best thing there is.


As for Surfskate, I'm planning on learning some moves next summer as I know it's a lot of fun. But for snowboarding, it doesn't work. At least not for me.


----------



## Zof

My sister showed me Diablo 2 and I fell in love immediately. I fell in love thanks to buy runes. I have a soft spot for runes in any form. Whether it's learning or playing games, when I see buy runes, I have to buy it. Buy Diablo 2 runes and I did it right away. I believe there is power in the runes! It's the same in Diablo 2, buy runes!
The game itself appealed to me and now I spend a few hours every day on Diablo 2 and buy Diablo 2 runes


----------



## supern00b

snow & pow adventures said:


> It is. I just think you guys here on this topic went in the wrong direction. You should check electric longboarding instead of Carvers or one wheel.
> I've been riding esk8 after finishing last winter season and I made a huge improvement in my snowboarding technique. It helps you separate your upper and lower body. Helps you learn the fluid movement of changing edges with bending knees and moving hips, and most important - it helps you ride more effortlessly.
> After 1500km done:
> 
> better edge control, thanks to more flex in ankles
> improved Heelside turn by a lot. Last season I had a better toeside turn. Now I have better heelside.
> helps to memorize the motion of entering heelside turn with straightening back - I always had issues with leaning forward on my heelside. Not anymore.
> you learn and memorize into the muscle memory, how to pump between turns. Helps a lot while riding traditional camber.
> After a while, it became a habit, and then it's just natural for you. This helped me the most I think.
> To cut it short. Imho it's the closest thing to snowboarding in summer.
> 
> Examples:
> I've stopped leaning my head and upper body forward when on heelside turn (I did that because I thought it will help me stayed balanced. Now I know better how to use
> centrifugal force to lean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can carve as much as you want on the streets. And lean like crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close-up of my lower body movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some final effect at the end of the summer - effortless carving, which translates to lose bad habits while snowboarding and not to work with the upper body so much while carving, to stay balanced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you had speed and you're moving without the need to generate momentum with your upper body (like when riding Carvers or when surfing), you can fully focus on controlling your board with your feet and learn how to use ankles and pressure on edges.
> So if anyone is looking for sth for a summer that will help him become a better rider, IMHO that's the best thing there is.
> 
> 
> As for Surfskate, I'm planning on learning some moves next summer as I know it's a lot of fun. But for snowboarding, it doesn't work. At least not for me.


In my experience, E boards have super tight trucks, which probably contribute to the turns feeling more akin to snowboarding. I wonder if cranking down my longboard trucks and practicing on a hill would be similar to riding an eboard


----------



## ridethecliche

Okay that looks fun as shit but I count eleventy-million ways in which I'd eat shit and die on the roads out here.

@snow & pow adventures 
What exactly is your setup there?


----------



## snow & pow adventures

supern00b said:


> In my experience, E boards have super tight trucks, which probably contribute to the turns feeling more akin to snowboarding. I wonder if cranking down my longboard trucks and practicing on a hill would be similar to riding an eboard


I ride with trucks as lose as possible  longboarding will be also similar if you have some speed to be able to lean, the difference is you don't have to push all the time and can work on your body positioning during the ride

@ridethecliche
I ride Evolve GTX on AT wheels, Cloudwheels and street wheels (AT most grip, clouds in middle, street most fun). It's double kingpin trucks so easy to turn
I also ride Exway Flex, Single kingpin, cheaper board but also a lot of fun, It's even closer to snb than Evolve imho.
It's kind of dangerous to ride 40kph around cars, but hey,who doesn't like some adrenaline


----------



## NT.Thunder

snow & pow adventures said:


> I ride with trucks as lose as possible  longboarding will be also similar if you have some speed to be able to lean, the difference is you don't have to push all the time and can work on your body positioning during the ride
> 
> @ridethecliche
> I ride Evolve GTX on AT wheels, Cloudwheels and street wheels (AT most grip, clouds in middle, street most fun). It's double kingpin trucks so easy to turn
> I also ride Exway Flex, Single kingpin, cheaper board but also a lot of fun, It's even closer to snb than Evolve imho.
> It's kind of dangerous to ride 40kph around cars, but hey,who doesn't like some adrenaline


Meh, try a OneWheel the random chance of a nose dove thrown in, that’ll keep you on your toes 😂


----------



## t21

NT.Thunder said:


> Meh, try a OneWheel the random chance of a nose dove thrown in, that’ll keep you on your toes 😂


Don't you have those fangs on your one wheel?


----------



## t21

supern00b said:


> In my experience, E boards have super tight trucks, which probably contribute to the turns feeling more akin to snowboarding. I wonder if cranking down my longboard trucks and practicing on a hill would be similar to riding an eboard


That's a good thing that you are improving on your balance and using your ankles pressing your edges while carving. The limit is you cannot go on a high angle on your skateboard as you could on your snowboard while carving, toeside or heelside. Deep carving on snowboard is like driving your knee close to the ground on toe side and almost sitting on your ass on heel side.


----------



## NT.Thunder

t21 said:


> Don't you have those fangs on your one wheel?


Nope, touch wood I haven't had any issues either. I'll probably grab some fangs if I can find some in Oz but aftermarket accessories are hard to get over here.


----------



## snow & pow adventures

t21 said:


> That's a good thing that you are improving on your balance and using your ankles pressing your edges while carving. The limit is you cannot go on a high angle on your skateboard as you could on your snowboard while carving, toeside or heelside. Deep carving on snowboard is like driving your knee close to the ground on toe side and almost sitting on your ass on heel side.


You’re right of course. You cant emulate exactly every carving style. And probably cant learn advanced carving skills and moves, but you can work on some elements and repeat them as much as you want. Also it helps get rid of bad posture and habbits. 

Lately im learning how to carve better when placing both feet in ++ angles. So far it seems this way of riding gets me less balanced on the board and bending while carving is more difficult than with my default stance 18/-6




NT.Thunder said:


> Meh, try a OneWheel the random chance of a nose dove thrown in, that’ll keep you on your toes 😂


 I stay away from onewheels, Im a board guy 😁🤙


----------



## t21

snow & pow adventures said:


> You’re right of course. You cant emulate exactly every carving style. And probably cant learn advanced carving skills and moves, but you can work on some elements and repeat them as much as you want. Also it helps get rid of bad posture and habbits.
> 
> Lately im learning how to carve better when placing both feet in ++ angles. So far it seems this way of riding gets me less balanced on the board and bending while carving is more difficult than with my default stance 18/-6
> 
> 
> I stay away from onewheels, Im a board guy 😁🤙


With my eskate(ecomobl ET/Meepo V3 with surf adapter) i can carve on them fairly hard though on some angles i felt like i'm about to fall out of my board. I could do a lot of crossover/crossunder turns with my and short drawn out carves. My stance on my Warpig is 24/-3 and it is almost the same with my stance on my eskateboard. If i try to dig in my edge down a bit more my shoes would hit the tires and i get a sudden brake and luckily i bailed out without injury....yet


----------



## snow & pow adventures

t21 said:


> With my eskate(ecomobl ET/Meepo V3 with surf adapter) i can carve on them fairly hard though on some angles i felt like i'm about to fall out of my board. I could do a lot of crossover/crossunder turns with my and short drawn out carves. My stance on my Warpig is 24/-3 and it is almost the same with my stance on my eskateboard. If i try to dig in my edge down a bit more my shoes would hit the tires and i get a sudden brake and luckily i bailed out without injury....yet


Haha yeah, I know that feeling ;D Happened to me once, luckily I saved it 
I always watch where I place feet before I start carving, it's a good 101 rule. I don't even use a surf adapter , I feel like I'm carving deep enough already and I don't think I will need one but It's on my list to try it out 

Here's some late clips, where I was testing ++ stances and working on pelvis opening on heelside (still needs to work on that)

my normal way of riding
testing ++ angles
adding counter rotation in turns first tries (can be used in deep carving)









esk8 carving.mp4







drive.google.com


----------



## Snowdaddy

I started longboarding because I wanted to get that same feeling you get on edge on a snowboard. Not because I wanted to get better at carving on a snowboard. I was quickly disappointed. I now ride a surfskate because I want to have fun. It’s not really related to snowboarding now and I don’t care about trying to emulate the snowboard feeling. I just need something fun to do during summer.

And honestly... the days I can spend on wheels vastly outnumber days I have on snow.


----------



## WigMar

I started snowboarding because my friend told me it was like longboarding. It's not- snowboarding is 1000 times better. 

I recently switched over to a ++ stance on my snowboard because that's how I ride longboards. I couldn't feel more at home. How was I riding a duck stance all those years?


----------



## snow & pow adventures

I don't know guys...it feels like snowboarding to me 






But I also may be biased because I'm already addicted to both activities. Can't start a day now without a 10-15km ride, to clear my mind, and start any day being just happy. Some ppl pray, some ppl exercise in the early morning. I carve on my esk8  It keeps you in a good shape too I guess.

My friend bought his first board recently and I can already see improvement in his stance and overall way he turns. But he's into K-Carving and this way he can test and practice the technique before the winter season and don't waste much time. Great if you live quite far from mountains, and you want every minute on the snow count.


----------



## Snowdaddy

We should do a wheel board quiver thread.


----------



## Snowdaddy

snow & pow adventures said:


> I don't know guys...it feels like snowboarding to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I also may be biased because I'm already addicted to both activities. Can't start a day now without a 10-15km ride, to clear my mind, and start any day being just happy. Some ppl pray, some ppl exercise in the early morning. I carve on my esk8  It keeps you in a good shape too I guess.
> 
> My friend bought his first board recently and I can already see improvement in his stance and overall way he turns. But he's into K-Carving and this way he can test and practice the technique before the winter season and don't waste much time. Great if you live quite far from mountains, and you want every minute on the snow count.


I see a YOW…


----------



## snow & pow adventures

Snowdaddy said:


> I see a YOW…


It's my friend board. He and few others that we ride with on snowboard, went deep into surf skate this summer, but then he bought esk8 and now I can hardly see him riding surf skate boards 😄

I see how it can improve your snowboarding style a lot thou (I mean surf skate) and I'll probably buy one too soon, just to practice style points when turning.


----------

